# Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen



## Ramsie (26. Juli 2004)

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr Davon haltet zu Angeln aber kein Fisch selber zu essen!!

ich esse hin und wieder Fisch kommt immer drauf an welche Fischart!

Nur mein Kollege Angelt magaber überhaupt kein Fisch und will den Fisch auch net Probieren was sagt ihr dazu???


MFG
Ramsie


----------



## Fisher (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

sowas kenn ich...

so einen kostverachter haben wir auch im verein...
schade...

er weis nicht was ihm manchmal entgeht...
abei ein vorteil hat's: dann bleibt mehr für die anderen übrig...

gruß fisher :s


----------



## Killerwels (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich bin auch so einer von den Nichtfischessern


----------



## Paparazzi (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo!das finde ich richtig angeln und keinen fisch dem gewässer zu entnehmen bzw nicht zu essen!nehmt euch ein beispiel an unsere niederländischen nachbarn mit ihrem vorbildlichen verhalten und ihren guten beständen!nur durch CATCH and RELEASE hat die zukunft eine chance!man kann ja mal hin und wieder einen zander essen(lecker)aber was will man mit 10 zandern in der woche?????ich verfahre nur nach dem Catch and Release prinzip und habe mir vorgenommen zander von ca 55cm mitzunehmen,alles grösser und kleiner wird releast gehe auch nur mit kunstködern angeln und verhindere so ein tiefes schlucken!bei friedfischen wandert eh jeder von mir gefangener in sein element!oder schaut auch auf andere länder wo Catch and Release erfolgreich betrieben wird!wenn ich am wasser bin höre ich alle jammern die fänge sind zurückgegangen!da frage ich mich warum!!!!!!!NO KILL-FISH


----------



## carphunter1990 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Paparazzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!das finde ich richtig angeln und keinen fisch dem gewässer zu entnehmen bzw nicht zu essen!nehmt euch ein beispiel an unsere niederländischen nachbarn mit ihrem vorbildlichen verhalten und ihren guten beständen!nur durch CATCH and RELEASE hat die zukunft eine chance!man kann ja mal hin und wieder einen zander essen(lecker)aber was will man mit 10 zandern in der woche?????ich verfahre nur nach dem Catch and Release prinzip und habe mir vorgenommen zander von ca 55cm mitzunehmen,alles grösser und kleiner wird releast gehe auch nur mit kunstködern angeln und verhindere so ein tiefes schlucken!bei friedfischen wandert eh jeder von mir gefangener in sein element!oder schaut auch auf andere länder wo Catch and Release erfolgreich betrieben wird!wenn ich am wasser bin höre ich alle jammern die fänge sind zurückgegangen!da frage ich mich warum!!!!!!!NO KILL-FISH


 
So gehört sich das!
Lasst sie leben! #6


----------



## Grundblei (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich bekennne mich auch schuldig zu denen zu gehören, die Fische fangen aber sie nicht essen.

Aber die Oma und andere Verwandte freuen sich immer riesig :m


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also ich angel nur auf Fische (Raubfisch), die ich anschließend auch verwerte. #: 

Catch and Release ist ja ne feine Sache. Aber ich persönlich sehe keinen Sinn darin, irgend ein Tier nur für ein Foto zu fangen. Dann lasse ich es lieber ganz.

sunny  #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

catch&release ist eine gute sache wenn es sich bei den fischen um forelle, hecht, zander und wels handelt. 

weißfische und barsche aber kann und sollte man an den meisten gewässern mitnehmen. so kann man verhindern dass die fische zur kleinwüchsigkeit neigen bzw. verbutten. 
leider angeln die meisten nur auf die beliebten sport- und speisefische

selbst keinen fisch essen und trotzdem angeln ist ok, solange man familienmitglieder,freunde oder nachbarn hat, die einem gerne mal einen gefangenen fisch abnehmen. denn es kann auch bei dem erfahrendsten angler vorkommen, dass ein fisch verangelt wird.


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> catch&release ist eine gute sache wenn es sich bei den fischen um forelle, hecht, zander und wels handelt.



Du hast den Karpfen vergessen!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Paparazzi (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo!das stimmt!catch and release muss durchdacht eingesetzt werden!wenn man an einem gewässer mit vielen weissfischen angelt,sollte man aus hegegründen einige entnehmen damit es nicht zur verbuttung kommt!entnehme an einem privatsee den ich mit kollegen habe auch jede brasse!es gibt einfach zuviele!auf 20 brassen kommt ein anderer friedfisch!aber alles in allem ist catch and release nicht verkehrt!und von den meisten fischen ´die ich release besitze ich keine fotos!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Bei mir ist es so:
Bevor ich angefangen habe richtig (=legal) zu angeln, habe ich keinen Fisch gegessen, außer mal Fischstäbchen.
Nun, wo ich ab und zu mal den ein oder anderen Fisch fange, esse ich recht gerne Fische, auch wenn ich Gräten nicht so wirklich leiden kann.
Am besten schmeckt mir Forelle, Aal und Zander.
Zum Thema C&R noch was:
Also ausschließlich mit der Absicht zu angeln, einen Fisch zu angeln und dann zu fotografieren ist doch ganz schön hohl. Dann soll man den armen Fisch doch gleich in Ruhe lassen. Wenn man aber beim normalen Angeln, mal nen schönen Zander oder Hecht, der für reichlich Nachwuchs sorgt, wieder released, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Ich hab meinen größten Hecht bisher auch wieder released, weil ich dachte, es beißt noch ein größerer (bei uns darf man nur einen pro Tag fangen). Aber hat keiner mehr gebissen .. egal ... hauptsache dem Hecht geht es gut 


mfg, demo[gerade nen Schollenfilet in der Mensa gegessen]


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

also probiert habe ich auch schon fast jeden fisch, aber ich kann mich nicht wirklich dafür begeistern. da esse ich lieber nudeln oder ne pizza.
esse allerdings auch kein fleisch außer in zerhackter form.
keine ahnung warum das so ist. ich schätze mal weil ich als kind davon zuviel hatte.
ich habe meinen eltern damals alles weg gegessen was da war.
umso mehr freut sich meine ganze verwandschaft über meine fänge wenn ich sie mit bringe.


----------



## voice (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

nur mit dem gedanken des C&R zu angeln widerspricht meiner auffassung von respekt vor der kreatur....ich lasse niemanden ob mensch oder tier nur wegen meinem spass leiden...
was mich aber im moment mehr interessiert ist wie der spruch von carphunter1990 im fußtext zu verstehen ist.....??????????
voice


----------



## Darry (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Oh je, schon wieder dieses Besch.. Thema C&R.


Ich sag da jetzt mal soviel dazu:
Wer nur mit der Absicht ans Wasser geht einen Fisch zu quählen (Foto hin oder her) und nie die Absicht hat diesen zu essen, sollte seinen Schein gleich auf Lebenszeit abgeben und von jedem Gewässer verbannt werden.
Glaubt Ihr vielleicht der Fisch ist begeistert das Ihr in quählt? #q
Ich denke doch mal das er das nicht unbedingt gut findet und sein Spaß daran sehr gering sein dürfte.#q 

Ich bin wirklich kein Kochtopfangeler, aber ich gehe schon mit der Absicht angeln auch mal einen verwertbaren Fisch zu fangen und mir diesen schmecken zu lassen.

Einen großen Fisch zu releasen ist nicht so sinnvoll wie man denkt, da dieser nicht so producktiv ist wie so oft behauptet wird. Nehmen wir dochmal unseren geliebten Hecht, Wissenschaftlich ist bewissen das dieser Fisch im Alter von ca. 4-6 Jahren am produktivsten ist, d.h. wenn ein solcher Fisch ablaicht ist die Quote der fruchtbaren Eier am höchsten und deshalb für den Fortbestand auch sehr wichtig. 
So: Was frißt dieser Hecht so an einem Tag ?
Wesentlich weniger als eine Hechtdame mit 25Pfd., diese hingegen hat aber auch viel mehr Rogen als die kleine mit 6Pfd. Nur die Quote ist hier das Entscheidende. Bei der 25Pfd. Dame ist auch ein großer Teil des Rogens nicht mehr fruchtbar und steht deshalb auch nicht in Relation zu dem was die gute so alles frißt. Naja egal, einige werdens nicht verstehen und einige werden wehement wiedersprechen, egal. Habe mir das mal von einem Gewässerbiologen und Fischwirt erklären lassen, er wird schon wissen was stimmt und was nicht!

Aber eigentlich gehts ja darum alle Fische zu releasen, das wiederspricht meiner Meinung nach dem Sinn des Angelns und ist eine Misshandlung der Kreatur! Dies hat nichts mit Respekt einem Lebewesen gegenüber zu tun, sondern nur Missachtung und das ist Schei...!!#q 

Aus diesem Grund kann ich mich auch definitv nicht mit dem Specimenhunting (Vor allem Carphunting) anfreunden. Ich werde dies definitv nicht betreiben!

Klar wenn jeder alle Fische mitnimmt die er fängt, gibt es irgendwann Bestandsprobleme usw. Aber C&R sollte wenn es schon betrieben wird auch sinnvoll gestaltet werden! Wer dies Grundsätzlich betreibt ist kein richtiger "Angler". 

Sorry für dieses deutliche Statement aber du musst sein! Ich hege gegen keinen einen persönlichen Greul, ich finde nur manche Einstellungen dem Lebewesen Fisch gegenüber einfach zum :v 


Bitte liebs Mods schliest das ganze bevor wir wieder unseren monatlichen C&R-Streit haben, Danke!

MfG


----------



## Leif-Jesper (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Richtig, Darry!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, Darry!


Langsam reicht`s#q#q #q #q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Ramsie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr Davon haltet zu Angeln aber kein Fisch selber zu essen!!
> 
> ...


 

Ich sag´s mal so 
Boardies
CRF ler
FREUNDE 

&
Kritiker 


habe auch jede Menge *Spass am Geschlechtsv......*
sowie 
*beim Angeln...*

& 


denoch 
nur eine Tochter !



Jeder Jeck is anders...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam reicht`s#q#q #q #q


Was reicht?

Der Junge hat doch irgendwo recht. Ich vergleiche es gerne überspitzt so:

Ein Mensch, der in den Stall geht, einem Schwein einen Fleischerhaken durchs Maul zieht, es daran 10 Minuten durch den Stall zerrt des Funs wegen, dann den Haken wieder löst, das Schwein fotografiert und wiegt und damit bei seinen Kumpels angeben geht und sich sogar noch brüstet, damit die Schweinebestände geschohnt zu haben, ist in meinen Augen kein Metzger sondern ein Tierquäler. 

Wer mit der alleinigen Absicht zum Gewässer geht dort nur zum Releasen zu fangen, ist in meinen Augen jemand, der die Kreatur zum Sportgerät degradiert.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Was reicht?
> 
> Der Junge hat doch irgendwo recht. Ich vergleiche es gerne überspitzt so:
> 
> ...


Ist schon alles ok, bis dahin gebe ich Dir ja auch in gewisser Weise Recht. Aber muß ich dazu 2 Threads eröffnen und gleichzeitig diesen noch auffrischen? Diese Diskussion is einfach durch...und ich weiß nicht, was er damit bezweckt!


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon alles ok, bis dahin gebe ich Dir ja auch in gewisser Weise Recht. Aber muß ich dazu 2 Threads eröffnen und gleichzeitig diesen noch auffrischen? Diese Diskussion is einfach durch...und ich weiß nicht, was er damit bezweckt!


8 Beiträge hat er bisher.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> 8 Beiträge hat er bisher.


 


na dann weiß er ja was er sich für 
05 

vorzunehmen hat...!


LESEN
LESEN
LESEN

Schreiben...#6 


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## honeybee (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also unser Sohn angelt schon leidenschaftlich seitdem er 4 ist.

Auch er ißt keinen Fisch. Allerhöchstens mal ein Stückchen Aal, aber das wars danna uch schon. Er hat diese Jahr gut Karpfen gefangen, rührt aber keinen Fisch an.


----------



## the doctor (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also...mein Vater angelt auch und isst keinen Fisch....
Ich angel auch, aber um Fisch zu essen muss man ihn erst mal fangen:m ...und das tu ich so selten, dass ich auch hin und wieder gerne mal einen Zander oder Hecht mitnehme....Falls( aber nur im Fall der Fälle) ich mal mehrere Fangen sollte, verschwinden diese unmerksam wieder ins Nasse, oder meine Familie darf sich freuen!!!!#6 

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung....die darf hier gepostet werden...aber bitte lasst dieses Thema C&R ausser betracht!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@all,
Wenn euch wirklich was an dem Thema liegt und ihr euch darüber unterhalten wollt solltet ihr sachlich bleiben.Sonst ist hier schneller Schluß als mann auf Enter tippen kann.

Es gibt klare Agumente für und gegen C%R. Damit kann man sich auch ruhig auseineindersetzen.
Jedem sei seine eigene Meinung gegönnt und kann,darf , soll sie auch schreiben.Nur sollte der Inhalt nicht dazu dienen den jewals andersdenkenden zu verunglimpfen.Auch ein Versuch die eigene Ansicht anderen aufzuzwingen bringt nichts.
Keiner von uns ist das persönliche Geschenk Gottes an die Menschheit.Und demzufolge hat auch keiner die Wahreit und das Recht für sich gepachtet.
Gegenseitige Anfeindungen schwächen uns nur.Gegner der Angelei gibts genug.

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## the doctor (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> Wenn euch wirklich was an dem Thema liegt und ihr euch darüber unterhalten wollt solltet ihr sachlich bleiben.Sonst ist hier schneller Schluß als mann auf Enter tippen kann.
> 
> Es gibt klare Agumente für und gegen C%R. Damit kann man sich auch ruhig auseineindersetzen.
> ...


Super getextet!!!!!!#6  So sollen wir uns verhalten#6 #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

ab und zu esse ich ein bischen Fisch mit|supergri .. aber die Familie ißt gerne Fisch und so entnehme ich doch auch welchen, wenn meine Frau sagt, sie fährt jetzt zur Nordseehalle und kauft einen, wenn ich nicht  ...:m 

(ja, es darf jeder seine Meinung posten und es sollte keinem zustehen, Themen abzuwürgen mit der Überlegung, was schon da war als Thema und was nicht, sonst könnte man bald nichts mehr schreiben außer z.B.: Umfrage: Welche Pose bevorzugst Du? Tragkraft 10 - 15 Gramm; 15 - 30 Gramm; über 35 Gramm; gar keine. Wen ein Thema langweilt, der soll halt anderes lesen#6 )


----------



## Brassenkönig (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch (besonders Aale und Barsche, aber auch alle anderen Fische) und ich nehme auch wenn ich mal einen schönen Fisch fange einen zum Essen mit. Es ist aber wichtig, dass das Mitnehmen von Fischen in einem für das Gewässer verträglichen Raum bleibt. Wenn ich aber beispielsweise eine wunderschöne große Rotfeder fange, bin ich manchmal so fasziniert, dass mir der Fisch aus den Händen wieder ins Wasser fällt |supergri . Gerade beim Friedfischangeln rutschen mir die schleimigen Weißfische oft aus den Händen wieder ins Wasser :q  :q  :q .


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich halte es mal wie The Doctor und da ich wohl trotz sehr viel Zeit beim Fischen nicht die Mengen fange, um Gewässer zu plündern, sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund, mich fürs Releasen zu entscheiden. Wenn meine Fangmethoden vielleicht später mal erfolgreicher sind, dann mag das wieder anders aussehen und ich muss umdenken, aber ich nehme mal einige Agelabende und Nächte aus eigener Erfahrung und de sehen so aus:


Eine Nacht am Rhein - 2 Aale
das Gleiche noch in 5 anderen Nächten aufs Jahr verteilt an diversen gewässern meist ein bis zwei Aale. Ab und an als Beifang eine Brasse - einmal ein kleiner Karpfen. 

Ich habe diese allesamt entnommen - also so wie es kam. Nie habe ich mehr gefangen, als ich zusammen mit der Familie hätte verwerten können. 

Auch beim Zand(k)er sah es so aus, dass ich an je einem Angeltang einen davon gefangen habe. Und die habe ich auch mitgenommen, denn dafür habe uich nun mal den GuFi an die Rute gehängt - um nämlich einen Zander zu fangen. 

Anders sieht das natürlich aus, wenn ich mit absolut ausgefeilten Methoden gezielt und an Hotspts einem Zielfisch nachstelle. Da ist es völlig klar, dass eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht mehr möglich ist. 

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wieso eine derartige Spezialisierung zwingend sein muss? |kopfkrat 

Warum kann ich nicht mal auf Karpfen, mal auf Zander etc. pp. fischen? Irgendwie zwingt man sich ja selber dazu, am Ende nur immer einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen und damit eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht mehr zu sehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Moin Moin ,
wenn ich Fisch fange und mitnehme , dann esse ich ihn auch . Das ist für mich ein Grund , warum ich nicht auf Karpfen angel . Der gehört für mich persönlich nur zu Weihnachten auf den Tisch und sonst nicht . Am liebsten sind mir die Hornis , geräuchert und gebraten mmmmmmm lecker  |supergri .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## nordman (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@hechthunter: du meinst also, bloss weil jemand noch nicht lange im board ist, soll er alle alten beitraege erstmal lesen, und wenn das, worueber er sich gerne mit anderen boardies austauschen wuerde, schon mal dabei war, dann hat er die fresse zu halten?

ist es so?


----------



## C.K. (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Na,na! 
Dieses Wort mit Fr....e lese ich hier gar nicht gerne. Bleibt bei der Sache und seid sachlich, sonst kreist der Mod-Hammer.

@Nordman
Falls es Dir nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, das Mitglied Leif-Jesper hat noch nichts weiter sinnvolles geschrieben sondern nur Threads hochgekramt bei denen sich die Mitglieder des AB`s mit Sicherheit an die Köppe kriegen. 
Genau das hat er ja nun auch erreicht!
Daher rate ich, einfach negieren.


----------



## nordman (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

ok, ich werde mein vokabular in zukunft ueberdenken, o.k.? 

aber dennoch kommt es mir etwas merkwuerdig vor...

ich meine, es gibt sicher noch mehr leute, die diese diskussion gefuehrt haetten, mich z.b....

und so unsinnig scheint mir das von ihm geschriebene nicht zu sein.

dann drohe mir mal in der anonymitaet deines nicknames auf sichere entfernung mit dem mod-hammer, wenn du mir gegenueberstuendest, wuerdest du das garantiert nicht machen...


----------



## C.K. (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Einer guten Diskussion OHNE VERBALE ANGRIFFE ODER ÄHNLICHES steht nichts im Wege, daher lasse ich den Thread NOCH offen.


----------



## C.K. (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Es tut mir schrecklich leid, nordmann, auf Dein körperliches Gedrohe gehe ich leider nicht ein, so tief sinke ich nicht.

Für Dich habe ich aber eine andere Überraschung:
Da Du hier scheinbar Probleme mit meiner Modfunktion hast, kannst Du erst einmal über Dein Verhalten nachdenken, die nächste Zeit mit Sicherheit aber nicht schreiben ( 2 Wochen)


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> wenn du mir gegenueberstuendest, wuerdest du das garantiert nicht machen...


 Hi Chris
Der hat dich noch nicht gesehen |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Timmy (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

es artet jedesmal aus...................#d


----------



## C.K. (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@Udo
Das denke ich auch! :q:q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Aali-Barba


> Anders sieht das natürlich aus, wenn ich mit absolut ausgefeilten Methoden gezielt und an Hotspts einem Zielfisch nachstelle. Da ist es völlig klar, dass eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht mehr möglich ist.
> 
> Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wieso eine derartige Spezialisierung zwingend sein muss?
> 
> Warum kann ich nicht mal auf Karpfen, mal auf Zander etc. pp. fischen? Irgendwie zwingt man sich ja selber dazu, am Ende nur immer einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen und damit eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht mehr zu sehen.



Na ob ich nun zuviel von einer Fischart fange oder zuviel von verschiedenen Fischarten ist doch eigentlich eher nebensächlich, oder? Wenn man mehr Fängt, als man verwerten kann muss der rest eben zurück. Die Fischart ist dabei egal. 10kg Hecht kann ich genausowenig essen wie 10 kg Karpfen, 10 Kg Zander, 10 Kg Aal oder 10 Kg gemischt....

@ C.K.
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Nachnamen ja mal Ändern lassen, um Falsche rückschlüsse zu vermeiden 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Wenn man mehr Fängt, als man verwerten kann


Dann stellt sich die hochnotpeinliche Frage: Warum angle ich weiter?
Und schnell kommt der berühmte Spruch von wegen Spaß haben auf Kosten einer lebenden Kreatur.Quasie das schwerste Geschütz der Anti-C%R-Fraktion.Auch wenn mir das gehörig auf den Sack geht , es ist was wares drann.
Stellt sich die nächste Frage:Wie hoch werte ich das persöhnlich?Eine Sache die ich selbst entscheiden muß. Was ich dann nicht brauche ist , das andere mir  erzählen was richtig ist.Jeder kann für sich allein entscheiden.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ gunnar
das ist echt ein ganz heisses thema. stimme dir zu mit deinen zweifeln.
vor allem über das wie du sagst "schwere geschütz" der crf


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Dann stellt sich die hochnotpeinliche Frage: Warum angle ich weiter?


Na wenn man sich die stellt, dann sollte man sie wohl gleich vorm Angelanfang stellen. Und zwar richtung was mache ich, wenn ich einen Fisch Fange, den ich nicht verwerten kann (weil zu gross z.B.)

Dann dürfte man überhaupt nicht Angeln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn man sich die stellt, dann sollte man sie wohl gleich vorm Angelanfang stellen. Und zwar richtung was mache ich, wenn ich einen Fisch Fange, den ich nicht verwerten kann (weil zu gross z.B.)
> 
> Dann dürfte man überhaupt nicht Angeln.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich "zuviel" von einer Art fange, dann halte ich es so, dass ich die Methode wechsele - also dann statt Gufi oder Köfi eben dann Käse, Mais Made an den Haken. 

Und ich habe nicht umsonst "sinnvoll" verwerten geschrieben. Dazu gehört für mich eben nicht, dass ich einen Monsterkarpfen, der zufällig beisst, abschlage, weil ich den nie essen würde. Und um genau das weitestgehend vermeiden zu können, in diese Situation zu geraten, benutze ich eben keine Karpfenmontagen mit Boilies Köder am Haar etc. 

Ich habe also keine Gewissensbisse beim Releasen, wenn es dazu kommen sollte, weil ich den Biss eines nicht verwertbaren Fisches als Fehlbiss ansehe - und zwar deshalb, weil ich nicht gezielt auf Fische angele, die ich eh nie essen würde.


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

hallo,
also ich esse fisch aber in einem geregelten masse d.h. auch wenn ich mehrere zander fangen würde ich nie mehr als zwei entnehmen. mein bruder und mein bester freund gehen immer mit angeln aber sie sind keine fischesser nicht einmal versucht haben sie's. schade eigentlich wär es ja schön nach nem angeltag zusammen einen guten fisch zu preparieren und zu verzeren.

schade ist nur dass wenn jemand fragt warum gehst du eigentlich angeln gibt es kein besseres argument (das nicht-angler verstehen) als zu sagen ich mag fisch essen.


----------



## Adrian* (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

hallo,
ich bin fast jeden tag angeln, esse aber fast kein fisch!
darum release ich auch alles, aber selbst wenn ich fisch essen würde würde ich trotzdem alles zurück setzten....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Aali-Barba


> Wenn ich "zuviel" von einer Art fange, dann halte ich es so, dass ich die Methode wechsele - also dann statt Gufi oder Köfi eben dann Käse, Mais Made an den Haken.



Wie darf ich mir das (mit dem genug von einer Art) vorstellen? Wenn Du Zanderfilet hast das es Dir zu den Ohren wieder rauskommt, dann angelst Du auf Hecht? Frage 1. Willst Du den dann noch essen, ist ja schon genug Zander da. Frage 2. Was soll das Bringen statt dass man zuviel an Filet (zander) jetzt noch Hecht obendrauf produziert. 
Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist "mehr als ich essen kann" eben "mehr als ich essen kann" egal was es zu essen gibt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Diese seitelange Diskussion wird, wie immer bei diesem und ähnlichen Themen, zu keinem Ergebnis kommen und nur Unmut untereinander verbreiten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Diskussionen müssen zu keinem Ergebniss kommen, sondern dienen durchaus auch nur einem Gedankenaustausch#h

Unmut kann auch kommen, wenn man ihn herbeiredet|kopfkrat 

WÜNSCHE EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH|wavey:


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ gunnar
> das ist echt ein ganz heisses thema. stimme dir zu mit deinen zweifeln.
> vor allem über das wie du sagst "schwere geschütz" der crf


Verwechselst Du da was, oder meintest Du wirklich "CRF"?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hab soeben den 56. und 57. Rollmops in diesem Jahr verdrückt. Ansonsten esse ich keinen Fisch; nehm aber immer wieder welchen für meine Perle und die Verwandtschaft mit.
Das war schon immer so.
@lagerschaden = Meint er nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Martin,

F = Fraktion , nicht Force. ( Anti-C&R-*Fraktion)*


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> F = Fraktion , nicht Force. ( Anti-C&R-*Fraktion)*



AC&RF ?? Anti-Catch-und-Release-Fraktion ? Mmmhh ?
In unserem Blödelhaufen =
C= Catchless ( gibt es noch keine Übersetzung im Wörterbuch ; hat aber was mit NIX-Fangen zu tun )
R= Release = frei entspannen
F= Force = Gemeinsam erleben


----------



## sebastian (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich bin kein wirklicher Kochtopfangler aber natürlich nehm ich schöne Fische mit.
Hecht/Zander mit 2-4kg is ja perfekt zum essen !
Ich lass aber auch einige Fische wieder schwimmen. Nur Fische fangen und die dann wieder freilassen, hab ich nix dagegen aber ich machs nicht (immer).
Wobei an dem Tag mit den 9 Hechten haben wir 8 mitgenommen, halt das was man essen kann.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also Fisch ist zwar nicht meine Leibspeise. Aber ich esse nur Zander, Aal und vielleicht manchmal noch was von einer Schleie. Aber meiner Mutter und meiner Oma schmeckt das was ich fange. Achja Seefische wie Seelachs Scholle und sowas esse ich auch


----------



## carper_83 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## carper_83 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Was betreib ich denn für eine Art des Angelns wenn ich keine Fische esse. Sehe da schon einen Zusammenhang mit C&R.


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> 
> Wie darf ich mir das (mit dem genug von einer Art) vorstellen? Wenn Du Zanderfilet hast das es Dir zu den Ohren wieder rauskommt, dann angelst Du auf Hecht? Frage 1. Willst Du den dann noch essen, ist ja schon genug Zander da. Frage 2. Was soll das Bringen statt dass man zuviel an Filet (zander) jetzt noch Hecht obendrauf produziert.
> ...


Ich weiss so ziemlich genau, worauf Du raus willst, aber es sei Dir gesagt, dass Du für das Pro C&R nicht das geringste bewiesen hast, wenn Du am Contra C&R einen Fehler findest. 

Fakt ist - und das nur aus meiner Sicht - dass es zwei verschiedene Grundsätze beim Angeln gint:

Der eine ist der Fang mit der erkennbaren Bereitschaft zur Verwertung. Dazu zähle ich mich. 

Der andere Fall ist der Fang mit dem Vorsatz, den Zielfisch eh nicht zu verwerten - dazu zähle ich zum Beispiel einen Karpfenfischer, der möglichst dicke Karpfen gezielt beangelt, aber bereits beim Auswerfen genau für sich entschieden hat, den Karpfen in der Größe sowieso nie im leben essen zu wollen. 

Der erste Angler fängt so wie es kommt und verwertet so wie er es für vernünftig hält, der zweite Angler fängt vorsätzlich in meinen Augen Fische, die er nicht verwerten will und degradiert damit den Fisch zum Sportgerät. 

Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge. 

Fakt ist jedoch, dass der zweite Angler noch weitaus weniger Akzeptanz bei Tierschützern ernten wird, als der erste, der ja zumindest einen guten Grund für seine Fischerei vorweisen kann und der zudem noch mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar ist. 

Wir brauchen glaube ich nicht darüber diskutieren, dass ein Fisch, der nur zum Releasen gefangen wird, unnötigerweise Stress, Schmerz und auch Verwundungen erleidet. All diese Dinge erfährt natürlich der Fisch, der zur Verwertung gefangen wird ebenfalls, aber dies ist im Tierschutz auch bei anderem "Schlachtvieh" geduldet - wenn auch auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. 

Aber auch auf Dein "satt" einzugehen. ich schrieb bereits mehrfach, dass sich diese Situation bei mir bisher nicht stellte. Aber wohl nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass ich die Methoden variiere, mische (bei zwei Ruten) und mich nicht immer wieder an den gleichen See mit gleicher Ausrüstung und gleichem Köder setze, um den gleichen Fisch 10x zu fangen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich weiss so ziemlich genau, worauf Du raus willst, aber es sei Dir gesagt, dass Du für das Pro C&R nicht das geringste bewiesen hast, wenn Du am Contra C&R einen Fehler findest. 

Fakt ist - und das nur aus meiner Sicht - dass es zwei verschiedene Grundsätze beim Angeln gint:

Der eine ist der Fang mit der erkennbaren Bereitschaft zur Verwertung. Dazu zähle ich mich. 

Der andere Fall ist der Fang mit dem Vorsatz, den Zielfisch eh nicht zu verwerten - dazu zähle ich zum Beispiel einen Karpfenfischer, der möglichst dicke Karpfen gezielt beangelt, aber bereits beim Auswerfen genau für sich entschieden hat, den Karpfen in der Größe sowieso nie im leben essen zu wollen. 

Der erste Angler fängt so wie es kommt und verwertet so wie er es für vernünftig hält, der zweite Angler fängt vorsätzlich in meinen Augen Fische, die er nicht verwerten will und degradiert damit den Fisch zum Sportgerät. 

Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge. 

Fakt ist jedoch, dass der zweite Angler noch weitaus weniger Akzeptanz bei Tierschützern ernten wird, als der erste, der ja zumindest einen guten Grund für seine Fischerei vorweisen kann und der zudem noch mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar ist. 

Wir brauchen glaube ich nicht darüber diskutieren, dass ein Fisch, der nur zum Releasen gefangen wird, unnötigerweise Stress, Schmerz und auch Verwundungen erleidet. All diese Dinge erfährt natürlich der Fisch, der zur Verwertung gefangen wird ebenfalls, aber dies ist im Tierschutz auch bei anderem "Schlachtvieh" geduldet - wenn auch auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. 

Aber auch auf Dein "satt" einzugehen. ich schrieb bereits mehrfach, dass sich diese Situation bei mir bisher nicht stellte. Aber wohl nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, dass ich die Methoden variiere, mische (bei zwei Ruten) und mich nicht immer wieder an den gleichen See mit gleicher Ausrüstung und gleichem
 Köder setze, um den gleichen Fisch 10x zu fangen.



Also Jungs, habt Ihr Euch ja ein ein nettes Thema ausgesucht = 
Da stellt sich doch schon fast die Frage, warum man überhaupt angelt ?
Und das mit den zwei verschiedenen Grundsätzen sehe ich anders :
Wenn ich am Rhein in einer Sternstunde 10 Aale fange, nehme ich diese mit; die drei Barben nicht. Die setze ich wieder ein.
Und wenn ich an meinem Hausgewässer, der Erft, mal auf Weissfisch angel und neben dem begehrten Karpfen 15 Rotaugen, 3 Döbel und 10 Brassen fange ( das passiert öfters ), was soll ich dann machen ? Alle mitnehmen oder mich umstellen auf Hecht oder Zander, die es dort nur vereinzelt gibt.
Ich glaube, so einfach ist das nicht. Es gibt nicht nur zwei Grundsätze beim Angeln.
Einig bin ich in dem Faktum, dass alle geangelten Fische Schmerz erleiden. Hier bilde ich mir ein, dass es zumindest bei den Weissfischen Sinn macht, mit Schonhaken zu angeln.
Meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge.

Gruss
und schönen Übergang ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Aali-Barba
Ganz im Gegenteil, Du hast immer noch nicht gepeilt, worauf ich hinauswill.
Ich habe weder vor für Pro noch für Kontra C&R irgendwas zu beweisen.

Denn ich betreibe immer noch beides und halte beides für angemessene Handlungsweisen je nach Situation. Und ich halte auch weiterhin eine Allgemeingültige Regel für rechthaberischen Humbug. Lediglich darauf ziele ich ab was zu Belegen.

Das einzige, was ich bisher beweisen konnte ist, dass die Verfechter von Catch and Eat weniger Fangen als sie Essen können und die Verfechter von C&R mehr Fangen als sie Essen können oder wollen. 

Aus einer Zuwenigfangposition heraus lässt sich immer gut reden. Aber ich befürchte, dass auch Du Probleme haben dürftest z.B. einen 50 Pfund Wels zu Konsumieren. Deswegen sollen andere dann aber nur noch auf Portionsfische Angeln dürfen? Oder nur selten Fischen gehen? Oder nur ineffizient Fischen? - Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.

Die Ethischen Sichtweisen darüber sind genauso unbeweisbar. Ist es besser 10 Portionsforellen am Tag zu Fangen und zu töten oder in der gleichen Zeit einen Karpfen zu fangen und zurückzusetzen. (Denn man Angelt ja eigentlich auf Grossfische um Anzahlsmässig weniger zu fangen.) Da wird es mit sicherheit also keine Objektive Sicht zu geben können, ohne in eine Art werteres und unwerteres Leben zu differenzieren. Was ich selbstverständlich ablehne.

Ein Sportgerät macht imo auch jeder Angler aus dem Fisch. Angeln ist so oder so Sport und bis zum Keschern ist C+R und C+E für den Fisch auch dasselbe. Gegenläufig könnte man auch Argumentieren, dass der NUR C+E Angler den Fisch nach dem Fang zum reinen Schlachtvieh degradiert und keinen Respekt vor der lebenden Kreatur hat, weil er dann einfach tötet. So Barbarisch haben sich nichtmal die Gladiatoren im alten Rom benommen...
Imo ist halt jede extremsicht Falsch.

Solange wie es aber keine Objektive Ethische Meinung und Richtlinie gibt, werde ich sowohl gegen C+R Extremiker argumentieren ebenso wie gegen C+E Extremiker.

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S. Weiterhin sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein, wieso man sich anpassen muss, um von anderen (Tierschützern) akzeptiert zu werden. Das erinnert mich an die Schule, da musste man sich auch anpassen und Adidasturnschuhe tragen um Akzeptiert zu werden. Imo Armselig.
Ich bin hingegen der Ansicht, dass ein jedes Menschenwesen das andere zu Akzeptieren hat, egal welche Ansichten der andere vertritt. Und in diesem Sinne fängt wohl auch das Grundgesetz der BRD an.


----------



## Acharaigas (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Meine kurze Meinung dazu:

sinnvolles Entnehmen der Fische zum sofortigen Verzehr, also kein Bunkern im Gefierfach, ist ok. Mach ich selber hin und wieder. Da ich selber wenig Fisch esse und meine Freundin Fisch absolut nicht mag landet eh fast alles im Wasser. Nur hin und wieder bring ich meinen Schwiegereltern in spe oder Freunden mal was mit. Lieber erfreu ich mich an einem schönen Foto und dass es dem Fisch noch gut geht. 
Greetz

TT


----------



## schomi (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo,
 wenn ich fisch essen will gehe ich in die NORDSEE.
 Ansonsten betreibe ich catch und release, aber nicht ausschließlich,  denn Köderfische und gelegendlich einen Zander nehme ich schon mit, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass er am selben Tag noch gegessen wird, max. am folgenden Tag.
 Ich halte absolut nichts davon den Fisch erst mal einzufrieren für später.
 Denn die meisten Fische landen später in die Mülltonne und dann kann ich sie auch vorher wieder schwimmen lassen.
 Das Einfrieren ist mit Qualitätsverlusten verbunden, da die meisten Haushaltsgefrierschränke über keinen Schockfroster verfügen. Der Fisch friert zu langsam ein und die Zellstrucktur wird dabei zerstört.
 Fisch frisch essen oder releasen.

 Jeder sollte so fischen (leben) wie er es für richtig hält.
 Gesetzliche Einschränkungen gibt es schon genug.
 Zuletzt entscheide ich durch mein Gewissen.

 Gruß

 Reinhold


----------



## Acharaigas (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ups, sollte vielleicht noch die eigentliche Frage beantworten:

Angeln wenn man selber überhaupt keinen Fisch isst. 

Meiner Meinung nach ok. Angeln soll ja auch Erholung und das Erlernen des schonenden Umgangs mit der Natur. Angeln ist auch damit verbunden ein Gewässer inklusive der darin und drumherum lebenden Tiere, Fische, Pflanzen und Insekten zu hegen, ggf zu schützen und die Natur darin zu unterstützen einen gesunden Bestand an seltenen Tieren usw aufrechtzuerhalten. Und um das zu tun muss man nicht Fisch essen - ABER DIE NATUR LIEBEN!!! Und wer die Natur liebt wird auch vorsichtig mit gefangenen Fischen umgehen, diese zurücksetzen oder Freunden oder Verwandten mitbringen. Aber in einem Rahmen in dem es gesund und nicht schädlich für ein Gewässer ist.
In diesem Sinne viel Freude in der Natur in 2005!!!

TT


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr,

@doppel Tee  ,


> Und wer die Natur liebt wird auch vorsichtig mit gefangenen Fischen umgehen, diese zurücksetzen oder Freunden oder Verwandten mitbringen. Aber in einem Rahmen in dem es gesund und nicht schädlich für ein Gewässer ist.


Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge wie sie auch mir nahe liegt.Wenn dort noch was von wegen selber essen stehen würde , wärs für mich fast perfekt.:m

@Holger + Ali , 
gute Agumentation#6 #6 , Da macht lesen Spaß!!!


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich esse Fisch nicht besonders gerne, einige wenige Arten schaffens hin und wieder mal auf meinen Teller (Zander, Aal, Quappe), aber das kommt nur ein paar Mal im Jahr vor. Allerdings nehme ich regelmäßig mal was mit um es wenigestens an Verwandschaft oder Freunde zu verschenken. Aber nächstes Jahr will ich das weiter einschränke. 
Ich oute mich gerne zu meiner Einstellung: Ich gehe grundsätzlich ans Wasser um Fische zu fangen, Fische zu drillen und auch ein paar schöne Fangfotos zu machen. Aber (außer vielleicht am Forellensee) gehe ich nicht angeln um die Fänge dann zu verwerten.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Ich tue damit auch was positives für die Zukunft, denn wer alles totknüppelt braucht sich über schwindende Bestände nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> Ganz im Gegenteil, Du hast immer noch nicht gepeilt, worauf ich hinauswill.
> Ich habe weder vor für Pro noch für Kontra C&R irgendwas zu beweisen.
> 
> Denn ich betreibe immer noch beides und halte beides für angemessene Handlungsweisen je nach Situation. Und ich halte auch weiterhin eine Allgemeingültige Regel für rechthaberischen Humbug. Lediglich darauf ziele ich ab was zu Belegen.


Mit letzterem Hast Du Recht, da man ie Praxis nicht auf alle Gewässer und alle Angler verallgemeinert anwenden kann. 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was ich bisher beweisen konnte ist, dass die Verfechter von Catch and Eat weniger Fangen als sie Essen können und die Verfechter von C&R mehr Fangen als sie Essen können oder wollen.


:q  |kopfkrat  Scheint so zu sein. Wie bereits erwähnt stand ich nicht vor der Situation, mehr gefangen zu haben, als ich in den nächsten Tagen auch mit der Familie hätte verzehren können, ohne dass mir der Fisch aus den Ohren raus gekommen wäre. Bisher war es zumindest bei mir so, dass ich mich über jeden Fang auch freuen konnte, dass mal endlich wieder was gebissen hat.  



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einer Zuwenigfangposition heraus lässt sich immer gut reden. Aber ich befürchte, dass auch Du Probleme haben dürftest z.B. einen 50 Pfund Wels zu Konsumieren. Deswegen sollen andere dann aber nur noch auf Portionsfische Angeln dürfen? Oder nur selten Fischen gehen? Oder nur ineffizient Fischen? - Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


Das will ja auch keiner, allerdings hätte ich in Familie und Nachbarschaft sehr wohl einige Abnehmer für ein Paar Kilo Welsfleisch, ohne dass ich damit gleich zum Händler werden müsste. Das käme für mich nicht in Frage. 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ethischen Sichtweisen darüber sind genauso unbeweisbar. Ist es besser 10 Portionsforellen am Tag zu Fangen und zu töten oder in der gleichen Zeit einen Karpfen zu fangen und zurückzusetzen. (Denn man Angelt ja eigentlich auf Grossfische um Anzahlsmässig weniger zu fangen.) Da wird es mit sicherheit also keine Objektive Sicht zu geben können, ohne in eine Art werteres und unwerteres Leben zu differenzieren. Was ich selbstverständlich ablehne.


Beweisbar ist sie schon, da es sich beim Fang nun mal um bestimmte rein mechanische Vorgänge handelt, die dann auf Nervensystem und Schmerzempfinden ihre Wirkung zeigen. Allerdings völlig richtig - das gilt auch für gestippte KöFis. 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sportgerät macht imo auch jeder Angler aus dem Fisch. Angeln ist so oder so Sport und bis zum Keschern ist C+R und C+E für den Fisch auch dasselbe. Gegenläufig könnte man auch Argumentieren, dass der NUR C+E Angler den Fisch nach dem Fang zum reinen Schlachtvieh degradiert und keinen Respekt vor der lebenden Kreatur hat, weil er dann einfach tötet. So Barbarisch haben sich nichtmal die Gladiatoren im alten Rom benommen...
> Imo ist halt jede extremsicht Falsch.


Nunja, da laufen unsere Sichtweisen auseinander, denn meine Beurteilung fängt nicht erst im Kescher an, sondern bereits bei der Wahl der Angelmethode und dem Zielfisch. Das hatte ich aber bereits dargelegt, ohne unbedingt darauf zu bestehen, dass alle meine Sichtweise teilen müssen. 

Ich halte es eben so, dass ich eine Karpfenmontage dann verwende, wenn ich auch einen Karpfen essen möchte. Will ich das nicht, nehme ich sie erst garnicht. 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Solange wie es aber keine Objektive Ethische Meinung und Richtlinie gibt, werde ich sowohl gegen C+R Extremiker argumentieren ebenso wie gegen C+E Extremiker.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger
> ...


So einfach mache ich es mir nicht. Ich stehe zwar nicht am Gewässer, um irgendwem zu gefallen, bin mir aber durchaus bewußt, dass dort Menschen vorbei gehen, die eben andere Hobby haben, gleichzeitig aber auch Wahlzettel ausfüllen dürfen. Insofern ist es auch in meinem Interesse, dort nicht den Eindruck zu hinterlassen, dass ein Angler ein Tierquäler ist, sondern ich propagiere das Angeln auf Nachfrage halt so, dass ic gezielt einen Fisch herausfange für eine MAhlzeit und daher weitaus schohnender meinen Bedarf nach Fisch decke, als wenn ich in den Supermarkt gehe und mir das Juwel eines 25 kg Schleppnetzfanges aus dem Tresen picke, also der Kollateralschaden sozusagen bei Null liegt. Wenn das nicht reicht, frage ich dann zurück, ob der Betreffende auch seinen Salat essen möchte, zu dessen Ernte ein anliegendes Maisfeld erst umgeflügt werden muss, um an den Salat zu kommen und was er für Sinnvoller hält. Ich bettele also nicht um Akzeptanz und brauche mich nicht einmal verbiegen, sondern ich handele so, wie ich es für richtig erachte und kann damit sogar och denen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, die mich ansonsten anfeiden würden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich halte die Sichtwiese von @Aali_Barba für völlig richtig.

Besonders der Aspekt, gezielt auf Fische zu gehen, die man auch verwerten will, ist wichtig. Wenn ich auf Forellen angle und zwei nun gefangen habe und entnommen habe, mehr aber nicht verwerten will, ändere ich die Fangmethode und versuche eben neues auszuprobieren oder auf einen anderen Fisch, bei dem ich bisher noch nicht sehr viel Glück hatte, zu angeln.
Vielleicht macht mir eben "angeln" mehr Spaß als das pure Ausleben des Jagdinstinktes.

Man kann sehr wohl auch anders vermeiden, zuviel Fisch fangen zu "müssen" und trotzden am Wasser beim Fischen zu sein und es zu genießen. Wenn an einem Tag die Fische besonders gut beissen, dann angle ich eben mit nur einer Angel.
Ich habe trotzden Spaß beim Fischen. Die Sprüche wie "ich konnte gar nicht so schnell abhaken, wie an der anderen Angel schon wieder ein Fisch hing" kann ich nicht ab, enschuldigt.

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht macht mir eben "angeln" mehr Spaß als das pure Ausleben des Jagdinstinktes.#h 

WÜNSCHE EUCH EIN GUTES NEUES JAHR !#6


----------



## Acharaigas (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr,
> 
> @doppel Tee  ,
> Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge wie sie auch mir nahe liegt.Wenn dort noch was von wegen selber essen stehen würde , wärs für mich fast perfekt.:m


Selbstverständlich ist selber essen mitinbegriffen im Sinne des vernünftigen Umgangs mit Fischen. Aber in diesem Thread ging es um nichtfischessende Angler.

Greetz

Doppel Tee aka TT ;-)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Das will ja auch keiner, allerdings hätte ich in Familie und Nachbarschaft sehr wohl einige Abnehmer für ein Paar Kilo Welsfleisch, ohne dass ich damit gleich zum Händler werden müsste. Das käme für mich nicht in Frage.


Natürlich hat man, spätestens wenn man zu seinen Freunden einige Polen oder Türken zählt, im Falle des Falles Abnehmer an der Hand für beliebige Fischmengen. Aber einen 30 Pfund Karpfen abschlachten, nur um anschliessend der Nachbarschaft Karpfenfleisch aufzudrängen, wobei man sich sicher sein kann, dass einige nur aus Höflichkeit annehmen und anschliessend wegwerfen, das wär mir irgendwie zu schade. Ausserdem Angele ich nicht für die Nachbarschaft. Fisch verschenken ist zwar besser als wegwerfen. Aber andererseits auch nicht soviel anders: Ich will was nicht und geb es weg.
Das ist für mich Ethisch unverantwortbar, und Verschenken nur eine Notlösung. Wenn andere da anderer Auffassung sind, versteh ich das zwar nicht, aber toleriere es.
Anders siehts aus, wenn mich einer der Nachbarn Fragt, ob ich nichtmal einen Karpfen hätte. Dann Fange ich dem auch einen Portionsfisch. Meist fragen die aber nach Fischen, die man lieber selbst behält. Aal, Zander und so.



> Beweisbar ist sie schon, da es sich beim Fang nun mal um bestimmte rein mechanische Vorgänge handelt, die dann auf Nervensystem und Schmerzempfinden ihre Wirkung zeigen. Allerdings völlig richtig - das gilt auch für gestippte KöFis.


Ich weiss nicht, obs Dir auffällt, aber Du argumentierst gerade, da ja jeder Fisch dasselbe erleidet, entgegen deiner bisherigen Argumentation, für das eher gezielte Beangeln weniger einzelner Grossfische. Auf gut Germish: Specimen Hunting...



> Ich halte es eben so, dass ich eine Karpfenmontage dann verwende, wenn ich auch einen Karpfen essen möchte. Will ich das nicht, nehme ich sie erst garnicht.


Und da mach ich es genau umgekehrt, wenn ich genug Fisch zum Essen habe, dann wird das Karpfengerät vorgekramt. Weil ich da viel Zeit mit dem Fangen weniger Fische verbringe, und die wenigen Fische auch noch zurücksetzen kann, da zu gross zum verwerten. Obendrein ist der Karpfen auch noch recht Robust in der Nehmerqualität, die Verangelgefahr bei beinahe Null.



> bin mir aber durchaus bewußt, dass dort Menschen vorbei gehen, die eben andere Hobby haben, gleichzeitig aber auch Wahlzettel ausfüllen dürfen.


Diese Leute sind mir jedenfalls sowas von egal, denn auch Politiker müssen Minderheiten berücksichtigen in der Gesetzgebung. Niemand darf jemand anderem seine Meinung aufzwingen. Daher ist meiner Auffassung zufolge auch die Vorschrift, dass jeder massige Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss, auch gleich in zweierlei Hinsicht nicht Grundgesetzkonform. Weswegen diese Vorschrift von mir auch keine Beachtung findet.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich zähle zu meiner Nachbarschaft keine Polen und Türken, weil dort keine wohnen. Zur Nachbarschaft zähle ich z.B. zwei alte Herrschaften, von denen ich weiss, dass sie gerne frischen Fisch essen und die sich jedes Mal freuen, wenn ich ihnen was abgebe.


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Gerätefetischist

Außerdem toleriere ich es doch auch, wenn man gezielt Karpfen zum Fototermin aus dem Wasser zieht.   Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, diesbezüglich Streit gehabt zu haben. Ich habe davon halt eine andere Ansicht, deshalb sind das für mich nicht gleich schlechte Menschen. 

Wir gehen aber zu weit vom thema weg. 

Das Thema lautete, ob man angeln sollte, wenn man gar nicht vor hat, den Fisch zu essen. Und dazu meine ich für mich, dass ich nicht angeln würde, wenn ich keinen Fisch essen würde. 

Übertragen wir das doch mal auf andere Sportarten und Tierarten. Welche sonst sind Dir bekannt, bei denen man ohne Sinnvollen Hintergrund ein Tier fängt und wieder frei läßt? Und wie würdest Du Menschen bezeichnen, die sowas dem eigenen Hobby zuliebe tun?


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich höre doch nicht auf mit Angeln, nur weil ich keinen Fisch esse. Dann müßte ich mir ein neues Hobby suchen, woran ich kein Interesse habe. Denkt doch auch mal an die untermaßigen und geschonten Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden müssen. In Irland beispielsweise müssen alle Hechte zwischen 6 und 23 Pfd. zurückgesetzt werden, weil man hier erkannt hat, daß ein Gewässer ohne Hechte biologisch tot ist.
 Frohes neues Jahr an Alle!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Das Thema lautete, ob man angeln sollte, wenn man gar nicht vor hat, den Fisch zu essen. Und dazu meine ich für mich, dass ich nicht angeln würde, wenn ich keinen Fisch essen würde.



Nun, dann verbietest Du einigen gerade Ihr Hobby. Im Extemfalle müsste dann jemand, bei dem eine Lebensmittelunverträglichkeit bezgl. Fisch festgestellt wird mit dem Angeln aufhören. Das ist für mich schlicht unvereinbar mit dem GG. Darüber sehe ich keinen Diskussionsbedarf.



> Übertragen wir das doch mal auf andere Sportarten und Tierarten. Welche sonst sind Dir bekannt, bei denen man ohne Sinnvollen Hintergrund ein Tier fängt und wieder frei läßt?


Du unterstellst gerade, das Angeln an sich kein sinnvoller hintergrund ist. Andererseits gehst Du aber Angeln. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass hier irgendjemand der Ansicht ist, das er das Angeln einstellt, sobald eine andere, Effiziente und keine weitere schäden verursachende Fischfangmethode bekannt würde...

Überspitzt könnte man Deine Beschreibung auch gegen Zootierhaltung, Aquarianer, Reiter, Hundeschlittenführer, Züchter, Haustierhalter, Igelüberwinterer, Milchbauern, ... einsetzen. Mann muss nur behaupten: Das ist doch kein vernünftiger Grund. - Und schon darf die Medianwählerschaft munter alles verbieten.
Da kann ich aber nur Hoffen, dass nicht die Vegetarierpartei an die Macht kommt, für die wäre Fleischkonsum wohl auch kein vernünftiger Grund. Und willkommen in der scheissniedlichen Disneywelt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, dann verbietest Du einigen gerade Ihr Hobby. Im Extemfalle müsste dann jemand, bei dem eine Lebensmittelunverträglichkeit bezgl. Fisch festgestellt wird mit dem Angeln aufhören. Das ist für mich schlicht unvereinbar mit dem GG. Darüber sehe ich keinen Diskussionsbedarf.


Hallo Holger#h , deine Argumentation ist gerade gefährlich. Das GG hat den Tierschutz gerade in Aufnahme, das speziell über das Tierschutzgesetz geregelt ist. Und das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet das Zurücksetzen außer in bestimmbaren Ausnahmen  und stellt es unter Strafe (die sogar unverhältnismäßig hoch ist).
Wenn jemand Allergie gegen Fischfleisch hat, kann er angeln, muss sich aber an das Gesetz halten, also den Fisch trotzdem entnehmen. Das gebietet das GG und regelt das Tierschutzgesetz. Andere Diskussionsbedarf kann man nicht sehen und wird rechtlich nicht gesehen.
Bitte nicht von der rechtlichen Seite argumentieren, das wird ein Eigentor.#h 
Nur im Sinne der Diskussion, wie ich es halte, habe ich ja schon oben gepostet.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet ein zurücksetzen NICHT! Dementsprechendes steht dort nicht. Würde auch dem Schonmass widersprechen. Es verbietet so gesehen lediglich das sinnlose schmerzzufügen.

Das es eingang in das GG gefunden hat unterstreicht eigentlich nur die Fachfremdheit der Politiker, (siehe auch entsprechende Diskussionen) denn das Grundgesetz bindet eigentlich nur die Legislative und die öffentlichen entscheidungsträger und keine Privatpersonen. Die öffentlichen würden aber eh nie anders entscheiden siehe Tierschutzgesetz, das war schon vorher da. Und das Bindet dann auch Privatpersonen. Der Firmenchef kann z.B. entgegen Art1 GG einen Job durchaus nur für Hellhäutige Männer Katholischer Konfession ausschreiben! Völlig legitim, berührt das GG nämlich nicht. Ist von der Privatautonomie gedeckt.) Aber das nur nebenher.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist jedenfalls so auch nicht belegt, auch wenn einige Richter so Argumentieren, dass das Angeln lediglich dem Beutemachen dient (bei der Jagd ist das Anders, imo ist die Angelei Analog zu sehen) eine Grundsatzklärung steht weiterhin aus. Da die Angelfischerei aber im Fischereigesetz verankert ist, gehe ich auch so von der Sinnhaftigkeit aus. Hege und Pflege der Gewässer ist nur ein zusätzlicher Sinn, Erholung ein anderer. 
Reiter Traktieren Pferde mit der Gerte auch nicht aus Verzehrzwecken!!! Und Ochsen tragen den Nasenring auch zur Bändigung, nicht primär zum Verzehr. Wobei ein Säugetier da mit sicherheit als weit schnerzempfindlicher einzustufen ist, als Fische, ist das beides zulässig.

Daher wird eine Rechtliche Diskussion auch kein Eigentor, zumindestens nicht, wenn keine Laien ihren Senf Beifügen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet ein zurücksetzen NICHT! Dementsprechendes steht dort nicht. Würde auch dem Schonmass widersprechen. Es verbietet so gesehen lediglich das sinnlose schmerzzufügen.


Das Tierschutzgesetz wird so ausgelegt und in den Fischereigesetzen bzw. Verordnungen so umgesetzt.

Wie gesagt, in begründbaren Ausnehmefälle wie Schonzeit und Schonmaß



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das es eingang in das GG gefunden hat unterstreicht eigentlich nur die Fachfremdheit der Politiker, (siehe auch entsprechende Diskussionen) denn das Grundgesetz bindet eigentlich nur die Legislative und die öffentlichen entscheidungsträger und keine Privatpersonen.
> Die öffentlichen würden aber eh nie anders entscheiden siehe Tierschutzgesetz, das war schon vorher da. Und das Bindet dann auch Privatpersonen. Der Firmenchef kann z.B. entgegen Art1 GG einen Job durchaus nur für Hellhäutige Männer Katholischer Konfession ausschreiben! Völlig legitim, berührt das GG nämlich nicht. Ist von der Privatautonomie gedeckt.) Aber das nur nebenher.


Aber hoppla, interessante Rechtsauffassung !
Das GG bindet "Gesetzgebung , vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht" und somit gilt es als direkter Schutz alle Privatpersonen (umgesetzt über die einzelnen Gesetze), ... das nicht so nebenher, weil nebenher ganz schön links liegen kann, gelle
In den Rechtsbeziehungen zwischen Bürgern untereinander, kann sich niemand direkt auf das GG berufen. Aber laut BVerfGE beeinflussen die Grundrechte die Interpretationen der zivilrechtlichzen Vorschriften, die im Sinne der Grundrechte ausgelegt werden müssen.
Dazu nur kurz: Das mit dem Firmenchef ist inzwischen oft genug geurteilt worden, aber anders als du es hier sagst, einschlägige Urteile können ja nachgelesen werden.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist jedenfalls so auch nicht belegt, auch wenn einige Richter so Argumentieren, dass das Angeln lediglich dem Beutemachen dient (bei der Jagd ist das Anders, imo ist die Angelei Analog zu sehen) eine Grundsatzklärung steht weiterhin aus. Da die Angelfischerei aber im Fischereigesetz verankert ist, gehe ich auch so von der Sinnhaftigkeit aus. Hege und Pflege der Gewässer ist nur ein zusätzlicher Sinn, Erholung ein anderer.


Richtig, deswegen ist das Zurücksetzen generell (heißt bis auf Ausnahmefällen) in Bayern verboten.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Reiter Traktieren Pferde mit der Gerte auch nicht aus Verzehrzwecken!!! Und Ochsen tragen den Nasenring auch zur Bändigung, nicht primär zum Verzehr. .


Aber Holger, sonst kenne ich dich ja doch etwas differenzierte denkend#h ,
will lieber darauf nicht eingehen ...



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wird eine Rechtliche Diskussion auch kein Eigentor, zumindestens nicht, wenn keine Laien ihren Senf Beifügen
> .


Eben deswegen könnte es eins werden und deshalb auch mein Hinweis vorhin#h

Aber lassen wir diese Diskussion und verweisen nicht auf das GG, weil das uns hier nicht weiterbringt.|wavey:


----------



## Knobbes (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Da kenn ich auch so ein paar Angler die fast keinen Fisch essen, z.B mein Bruder fangen ja, aber essen nicht ausser mal Karfreitag ne Miniforelle.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## eiksor (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich selber esse auch kein Fisch deswegen entnehme ich auch sehr sehr selten ein Fisch und wenn dann nur eine Forelle für mein Vater


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Das Tierschutzgesetz wird so ausgelegt und in den Fischreigesetzen so umgesetzt.


Naja, wie etwas von zumeist einem kleinen Amtsrichter Ausgelegt wird ist da so eine Sache, Auslegungen ändern sich auch, und es gibt durchaus Korrekturen in einer Auslegung von höheren Gerichten. In diesem Fall aber eben leider noch nicht.
Ausserdem ist das wieder Laienhaft, die Fischereigesetze, da zumeist Älter setzen das TierschG kaum um. Und können diesem sogar entgegenstehen. (Lex Spezialis vor Lex Generalis)
Und nicht nur das, auch die Fischereibehörden können Regelungen erlassen, die die Hege vor den Tierschutz stellen. Und sogar die Vereine können aus diesen Gründen andere schonmasse veranlassen. 
Der Karpfenanglerverein könnte also im Extremfall ein Schonmass von 130cm für Ihre Lieblinge in den schein schreiben, und schon ist C+R völlig legitim...
Was es imo aber auch so schon ist, eine Fischereigesetzregelung die zurücksetzen verbietet verstösst da meiner Auffassung nach gegen das TierschG. 



> das nicht so nebenher, weil nebenher ganz schön links liegen kann, gelle


Könnte es nicht sein, das mein Nebenher auf meine Ausführungen bezogen war. Also kein Grund in Unsachlichkeiten zu verfallen.



> Das mit dem Firmenchef ist inzwischen oft genug geurteilt worden, aber anders als du es hier sagst, einschlägige Urteile können ja nachgelesen werden.


Würd ich gern tun, dann mal her damit! So ist das Blabla



> Richtig, deswegen ist im Fischereigesetz das Zurücksetzen generell (heißt bis auf Ausnahmefällen) in Bayern verboten.


Das Bayrische Fischereigesetz sind aber nunmal überhaupt kein geltendes Recht in Restdeutschland. Mag sein, dass da entsprechendes steht, aber 1. Unterliegt das auch einem Bundesgesetz, besteht also da eventuell die Prüfung nicht. und 2. Bindet es den Bürger dann selbst, (Analog Nachtangelverbot) das TierschG ist dann also überhaupt nicht ausschlaggebend.



> sonst kenne ich dich ja doch etwas differenzierte denkend


Mag sein, dass es da differezierte Sichtweisen zu gibt, aber sind die besser. Imo ist das analog oder zumindestens Ähnlich zu behandeln.



> Aber lassen wir diese Diskussion und verweisen nicht auf das GG, weil das uns hier nicht weiterbringt.


Hab ich schon weiter oben gesagt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@Holger#h 

kurzer Fall von Diskriminierung im Geschlecht .... kann dich aber will dich nicht und die anderen Boardies hier mit Fällen zuposten, aber was du sagst, sind einfach falsch verstandene Rechtsbegriffe ... will nicht darauf eingehen, weil das hier der falsche Ort ist, ansonsten wäre es ja ganz reizvoll ...
nur ein schneller Fall, den ich zur Hand habe, weil du "männlich" gesagt hast, andere Boardies entschuldigt, einfach wegglicken, ok|wavey: :




Seit geraumer Zeit haben Rechtsprechung und Gesetzgeber sowie die Europäische Kommission die unmittelbare oder mittelbare Benachteiligung wegen ihres Geschlechtes im Berufsleben verboten, gleichwohl ist es ein langer Weg, bis sich diese Erkenntnis in der Praxis durchsetzt. Es gibt nach wie vor vielfältige Benachteiligungen von Arbeitnehmern wegen des Geschlechts. 

*Der Fall:* 

Der Arzt Asklepios sucht per Zeitungsanzeige eine “freundliche Arzthelferin” mit entsprechender Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung. Der listige Odysseus sinnt stets darauf, ohne Arbeit schnelles Geld zu verdienen. Er bewirbt sich bei Asklepios mit wenigen Zeilen um die Stelle als Arzthelferin. Um Arbeit zu sparen, hat er der Bewerbung keinen Lebenslauf und keine weiteren Unterlagen beigefügt. Eine entsprechende Ausbildung besitzt er nicht. Als Asklepios erwartungsgemäß eine Frau und nicht ihn einstellt, klagt er vor dem Arbeitsgericht auf Schadenersatz in Höhe von 3 Monatslöhnen (4.500 Euro) wegen rechtswidriger Geschlechterdiskriminierung. Arzt Asklepios ist fassungslos. Odysseus lacht listig und verweist auf § 611 b BGB. 

*Die Lösung *

*1. Die Gesetzeslage *

Der Gesetzgeber hat in § 611a BGB bestimmt, daß ein Arbeitgeber einen Arbeitnehmer bei Begründung des Arbeitsverhältnisses, aber auch beim beruflichen Aufstieg etc. nicht wegen seines Geschlechtes benachteiligen darf. Eine unterschiedliche Behandlung wegen des Geschlechtes ist nur dann zulässig, sofern ein bestimmtes Geschlecht die “unverzichtbare Voraussetzung” für die bestimmte Tätigkeit ist.
Wenn im Streitfall der Arbeitnehmer z.B. bei einer Bewerbung Tatsachen glaubhaft macht, die eine Benachteiligung wegen des Geschlechtes vermuten lassen, so muß der Arbeitgeber beweisen, daß die Geschlechterbenachteiligung auf einer solchen unverzichtbaren Voraussetzung oder sachlichen Gründen beruht. 
Verstößt der Arbeitgeber gegen das gesetzliche Benachteiligungsverbot, so muß er unter Umständen nach § 611a Abs. 2 BGB dem benachteiligten Arbeitnehmer oder Bewerber einen angemessenen Schadenersatz zahlen. Der wegen seines Geschlechts abgewiesene Bewerber kann allerdings keinen Anspruch auf Begründung eines Arbeitsverhältnisses geltend machen. 

*2. Bewerbungsanzeigen* 

*Wegen dieses Benachteiligungsverbotes hat der Gesetzgeber in § 611b BGB ausdrücklich bestimmt, daß Arbeitsplätze weder öffentlich in der Zeitung etc., noch innerhalb des Betriebes nur für Männer oder nur für Frauen ausgeschrieben werden dürfen.* Eine Ausnahme besteht nur dann, wenn das Geschlecht eine unverzichtbare Voraussetzung für die Tätigkeit ist.
In der Praxis ist allerdings festzuhalten: Es gibt nahezu keine Tätigkeit, für die ein bestimmtes Geschlecht unabdingbare Voraussetzung ist (eine der wenigen Ausnahmen z.B. Mannequin für Damenmoden).
Das Geschlecht ist nur dann unverzichtbare Voraussetzung für eine bestimmte Tätigkeit, wenn ein Angehöriger des jeweils anderen Geschlechtes die vertragsgemäße Leistung unmöglich erbringen könnte und dieses Unvermögen auf dem Geschlecht beruht. 

*3. Beweislast* 

Sofern ein Arbeitgeber bei einer Stellenanzeige, einer betrieblichen Stellenausschreibung oder einer Stellenbesetzung meint, nur männliche oder weibliche Bewerber einstellen zu müssen, muß er im Streitfall die Unverzichtbarkeit des bestimmten Geschlechtes darlegen und beweisen.
Das gilt auch für den Arzt Asklepios, der meint, daß Arzthelferinnen nur weiblich sein können.
Hier irrt Asklepios aber gründlich. Auch wenn bisher Arzthelferinnen traditionell weiblich waren, ist für diesen Beruf das weibliche Geschlecht keine unabdingbare Voraussetzung. Es nicht von vorneherein ausgeschlossen, daß Männer wegen des Geschlechtes diesen Beruf ebenfalls ausüben könnten. Männer können auch freundlich sein.
Deshalb hat Arzt Asklepios mit seiner Stellenanzeige in grober Weise gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Er hat ohne ausreichenden Grund das männliche Geschlecht diskriminiert. 











*4. Schadenersatzpflicht* Wegen dieser gesetzeswidrigen Geschlechterdiskriminierung bei der Ausschreibung nur für weibliche Bewerber schuldet Asklepios grundsätzlich allen männlichen Bewerbern Schadenersatz. Der benachteiligte Bewerber kann eine angemessene Entschädigung in Geld beanspruchen. Dabei hat die Rechtsprechung Beträge zwischen 1 und 6 zu erwartenden Monatsgehältern angenommen. In der Höhe ist der von Odysseus geforderte Betrag deshalb nicht zu beanstanden.​











Weitere rechtliche Aspekte wegen der Ernsthaftigkeit der Bewerbung und den daraus ergebenden weiteren rechtl. Aspekten des tatsächlichem Schadensersatzanspruchs in diesem speziellen Fall, möchte ich wegen Unerheblichkeit in dem zu diskutierendem Sachverhalt nicht näher eingehen.​ 


Holger,dein Beispiel vom Firmenchef ist Lehrstoff des 1. Semesters Jurastudium !!​ 
Grüße#h​


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Aber Holger, lass uns diese rechtliche Diskussion beenden und mehr wieder der Praxis von Angeln und deren ethischen Betrachtungsweise zuwenden #h


----------



## IKEA S (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Stellt euch mal vor

ich angle nicht - esse aber gerne fisch

auch eine interessante Frage... |kopfkrat  


Gruß
IKEA S


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Looool  #h 
Das ist aber ne menge Mühe gewesen, das abzuschreiben. Und leider ziemlich Sinnlos obendrein.

Praktisch dazu:


> Wenn im Streitfall der Arbeitnehmer z.B. bei einer Bewerbung Tatsachen glaubhaft macht, die eine Benachteiligung wegen des Geschlechtes vermuten lassen, so muß der Arbeitgeber beweisen, daß die Geschlechterbenachteiligung auf einer solchen unverzichtbaren Voraussetzung oder sachlichen Gründen beruht.


Also, da irgendeinen Beweis zu führen oder was Glaubhaft zu machen dürfte in der Praxis völlig unmöglich sein.
Kein Wunder, dass Du ein Lehrbuch bemühen musst.


> Weitere rechtliche Aspekte wegen der Ernsthaftigkeit der Bewerbung und den daraus ergebenden weiteren rechtl. Aspekten des tatsächlichem Schadensersatzanspruchs in diesem speziellen Fall, möchte ich wegen Unerheblichkeit in dem zu diskutierendem Sachverhalt nicht näher eingehen.


Na die würden wohl auch hier einen schadensersatz ausschliessen, oder?

Theoretisch:
Auch hier wäre Lesen besser gewesen als Posten! 
Meine Behauptung war, dass das GG keinen Einfluss auf Privatpersonen hat. 
Das GG ist hier auch nicht einschlägig. Sondern das BGB und genauer gesagt § 611a. Was ganz selbstverständlich das Miteinander von Personen bestimmt. Aufgrund des Art1 GG ist hier keine Diskriminierung der Fall. Der wird im Text ja auch gar nicht angesprochen.



> ist Lehrstoff des 1. Semesters Jurastudium


Da gehört das auch hin, ein Prakt. Anwalt wird darob vermutl. in Lachen verfallen.
Ich hatte hingegen nach den entsprechenden Urteilen Gefragt...

Und ich dachte schon, ich sei ein Trockentheoretiker.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@Holger

Damit
1. der Zusammenhang zwischen GG und BGB erkennbar wird (Das GG bindet "Gesetzgebung , vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht" Art. 1 Abs. 3 GG . Laut BVerfGE beeinflussen die Grundrechte die Interpretationen der zivilrechtlichen Vorschriften, die im Sinne der Grundrechte ausgelegt werden müssen und somit gilt das GG als direkter Schutz alle Bürger.) 
2. sowie weil der mein Fall oben wohl von dir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist,

eine Erklärung eines praktizierenden sehr bekannten Rechtsanwalt Prof. Dr. Klaus Sakowski, der sehr gerne laut lacht, weil er sehr gut Geld damit, mit Leuten mit deiner Rechtsauffassung, verdient.

Ausgangspunkt ist ja dein Fall:



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Firmenchef kann z.B. entgegen Art1 GG einen Job durchaus nur für Hellhäutige Männer Katholischer Konfession ausschreiben! Völlig legitim, berührt das GG nämlich nicht. Holger


*Geschlechtsspezifische Diskriminierung* ​​

*http://www.sakowski.de/de/ks.html**1. Allgemeines* 

Diskriminierungen beispielsweise aufgrund des Geschlechts, der Rasse, der ethnischen Herkunft oder der sexuellen Ausrichtung sind im gesellschaftlichen Alltag an der Tagesordnung. Ein besonders sensibler Bereich ist der Bereich des Arbeitsrechts und der Arbeitsverhältnisse. Aufgrund des starken personalen Charakters ist das Arbeitsverhältnis mehr als ein normales Schuldverhältnis. Dementsprechend wichtig ist der rechtliche Schutz von Betroffenen. 


*2. Rechtslage* 

*Geschlechtsbezogene Benachteiligungen sind im Rahmen des § 611a BGB verboten. Bei der Vorschrift handelt es um eine spezifische Ausprägung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes gem. Art. 3 GG.* Der Betroffene muss dabei lediglich Tatsachen glaubhaft machen, die auf eine nicht gerechtfertigte Ungleichbehandlung hindeuten. In diesem Falle muss der Arbeitgeber den Beweis erbringen, dass keine Diskriminierung vorliegt. *Nach § 611b BGB hat eine Stellenausschreibung grundsätzlich geschlechtsneutral zu erfolgen* (Ausnahme: § 611a Abs. 1 S. 2 BGB). Bewerbungen nach dem Motto "Wir suchen eine versierte Assistentin der Vertriebsleitung" sind also grundsätzlich unzulässig. 

Wenn die Stelle bereits geschlechtsspezifisch ausgeschrieben war, obwohl kein nach § 611a Abs. 1 S. 2 BGB rechtfertigender Grund vorlag, liegt es nahe, anzunehmen, dass andersgeschlechtliche Bewerber bereits allein deshalb abgelehnt wurden (BAG, Urteil v. 5.2.2004 - 8 AZR 112/03). 


......................................
Beispielsweise konkrete Urteile hierzu:

Bundesarbeitsgericht, Urteil 27.04.2000, 8 AZR 295/99
Bundesarbeitsgericht, Urteil 5.02.2004, 8 AZR 112/03

Soll ich diese hier auch posten? Holger erspar uns das und glaube es einfach, wenn nicht, poste ich sie gerne zu.
........................................

Wenn du andere Meinungen (Aali_Barba) hier mit Grundgesetz konfrontierst, erlaube ich mir, als Meinung zu sagen, dass diese Argumentation ein Eigentor werden kann. Einfach meine Meinung dazu in einer Diskussion. Diese Diskussion wäre ja interessant.
Aber seine Meinung als einzig richtig zu erachten und deswegen weiteres unterbinden zu wollen mit deinem Hinweis auf meine Meinung, Laien sollen ihren Senf nicht dazugeben, wie auch andere Meinungen mit "blablabla" zu titulieren, halte ich für etwas unglücklich, altklug und könnte es sogar als geradezu arrogant auslegen, was aber nicht sein soll.#d 

Dein obiges Posting zum Arbeitsrecht zeigt dein kompletes Unwissen in der Materie. Lass es einfach gut sein ...

Lass uns einfach, wie öfters schon dir geschrieben, über Angeln reden#h |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				IKEA S schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch mal vor
> 
> ich angle nicht - esse aber gerne fisch
> 
> ...


 
Glaub ich nicht! Gibt es doch nicht! Darf das sein? :m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also: Ich bin eigendlich zum Angeln gekommen weil ich gerne Fisch esse. Meine Devise lautet "ich fange meine Fische selber dann weiss ich auch wo sie her kommen". 
Angeln gehe ich eigendlich nur dann wenn ich lust auf Fisch habe !! Da ich aber net soo viel fange bin ich natürlich sehr häufig am Wasser. Fische die mir an den Haken gehen die ich net verwerten mag setze ich möglichst schonend zurück. 


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Lepo

#6 das ist die richtige Einstellung#h


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich esse recht gerne Fisch, welchen Fisch ich esse entscheide ich allerdings selber !


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Meine Güte; so einen Threat hab ich noch nie gelesen.
Andere Meinungen werden erst gar nicht kommentiert. Gerätefetischist und Ali-Baba tauschen Ihre konträre Auffassung aus und verbiegen sich ins Detail der Rechtssprechung. 
Streckenweise interessant aber mehr was für PN-Kommunikation.
Ihr wisst doch = Unterschiedliche Standpunkte lassen sich nicht diskutieren, unterschiedliche Meinungen schon. Aber hier geht es inzwischen um nichts von beiden.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Meine Güte; so einen Threat hab ich noch nie gelesen


Stimmt , keine Unsachlichkeiten , keine gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen , kein Anfeindungen , keine Beleidigungen......... und vor allem immer noch offen.
Scheint wirklich eine neue Art Tread zu sein. Nur die allgegenwärtigen Abwürger sind wie immer präsent.


----------



## C.K. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt , keine Unsachlichkeiten , keine gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen , kein Anfeindungen , keine Beleidigungen......... und vor allem immer noch offen.
> Scheint wirklich eine neue Art Tread zu sein. Nur die allgegenwärtigen Abwürger sind wie immer präsent.



Na, ja nicht so ganz!  |supergri  |rolleyes 
Lies mal auf Seite 1. Das Mitglied macht aber gerade eine 2-wöchige Pause.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Toni 1962
Auch diese Aktenzeichen haben nicht den Art 1 des GG zum Gegenstand sondern § 611 des BGB.

Und ganz Selbstverständlich bindet das GG auch die Gesetzgebung in ihrer Rechtsnormschaffung. Aber da ist sowohl die Analogie (wie in §611 BGB) als auch die Ausnahme von einem Grundrechtssatz möglich (Wie z.B. in der Gefängnisstrafe, die die Würde des Menschen ja Durchaus antastet, oder der nicht gegebenen Eigentumsunverletzlichkeit bei der Schaffung von Naturschutzgebieten und bei gefahr im Verzug...) Beweisen tust Du gerade gar nichts ausser die existenz eines §611, wo eine Grundrechtsanalogie auch privatpersonen bindet.
Das wurde von mir aber nie in Frage gestellt, dass entsprechende §§ existieren.

Und jetzt werde ich auch andere Meinungen Kommentieren: Ich bin durchaus auch der Auffassung, das diese Haarspaltereien hier zu nichts führen. 

Dein 1. Post sagt mir, dass Du das TierschG nicht gelesen hast. Und das wäre hier einschlägig. Über das BGB und Arbeitsrecht zu diskutieren ist hier wohl müssig, daher werd ich dazu (BGB) auch nichts mehr sagen. Ich bin ja kein Spammer  #h 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Na, ja nicht so ganz!


Ok , Recht haste. Zum Glück haste nich gleich dat Vorhängeschloß rausjeholt!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni 1962
> Auch diese Aktenzeichen haben nicht den Art 1 des GG zum Gegenstand sondern § 611 des BGB.


 Art 1 GG haben sie nicht und können sie tatsächlich nicht, weil sie § 611a BGB, der eine spezifische Ausprägung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes gem. *Art. 3 GG* ist, zum Gegenstand haben. Ich habe nie vom Art 1 GG gesprochen.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Beweisen tust Du gerade gar nichts ausser die existenz eines §611, wo eine Grundrechtsanalogie auch privatpersonen bindet.
> Das wurde von mir aber nie in Frage gestellt, dass entsprechende §§ existieren.
> .


Na siehste, genau das sagte ich doch immer.


Und dasselbe gilt eben für den Tierschutz mit entsprechenden §§.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt werde ich auch andere Meinungen Kommentieren: Ich bin durchaus auch der Auffassung, das diese Haarspaltereien hier zu nichts führen.
> .


Aber Holger, ist doch eine interessante Diskussion.
Generell sollte doch gelten, wer anderen seine Haare zeigt, muss auch damit leben, dass man sie ansieht.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Dein 1. Post sagt mir, dass Du das TierschG nicht gelesen hast. Und das wäre hier einschlägig.
> .


Für alle, die damit gemeint sein könnten, wenn ich später Zeit habe, werde ich es euch vorlesen und die entsprechend einschlägigen Kommentare zur Umsetzung auch.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Über das BGB und Arbeitsrecht zu diskutieren ist hier wohl müssig, daher werd ich dazu (BGB) auch nichts mehr sagen. Ich bin ja kein Spammer #h
> .


Warum wertest du eine Diskussion über einen Fall, den du selbst gebracht hast, so ab? Dachte nicht, dass du gespammt hast...|kopfkrat 
#h


----------



## Aal (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ok, jetzt meine Meinung dazu.
ich denke, dass es falsch ist, reinstes Catch&Release zu betreiben. Genau so falsch ist es aber, reinstes Kochtopfangeln zu betreiben.
Wer jeden Fisch mitnimmt, egal ob man diesen noch essen kann oder nicht und egal, ob in der Gefriertruhe noch lauter Fische sind, müsste eigentlich vom Wasser fern gehalten werden. Wieso sollte man den Fischen, die zu alt sind oder welchen, die man gar nicht braucht, das Leben nehmen? 
Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch, nehme den Fisch aber auch nur mit, wenn ich ihn auch essen will und mir vielleicht gerade ein leckeres Fischrezept begegnet ist. Ansonsten kommt der Fisch zurück, und zwar so schonend, dass er 100%-ig überlebt. Wer auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzt, hat auch Respekt vor den Fischen. Sonst gäbe es z. B. keine Abhakmatten, die schonene Behandlung des Fisches garantieren.
Ob man den Fisch mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt, sollte man auch von Fischart und Gewässer abhängig machen. Ist der Fisch im Gewässer oder überhaupt sehr selten, sollte man ihn zurücksetzen. Ist er allerdings nicht im Bestand gefährdet und kann man mit ihm auch was anfangen, ist nichts gegen das Mitnehmen einzuwenden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> der eine spezifische Ausprägung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes gem. Art. 3 GG ist


Völlig korrekt. Es bedarf aber nun gerade einer entsprechenden "Spezifischen Ausprägung" oder anders gesagt eines entsprechenden Gesetzestextes in einem Gesetz welches auf Privatpersonen bezogen ist, um auswirkungen zwischen den Privatpersonen zu haben. Daher ist die Aufnahme des Tierschutzes in das GG im Grunde völlig folgenlos, wenn nicht gerade eine öffentliche Anstalt Tiere Quält, oder dazu anleitet. Das ist meine Aussage. Und die besteht weiterhin.

Da das TierschG aber zuvor schon bestand hat die Aufnahme in das GG rein Populistische, aber eher keine realen Auswirkungen.

Später geänderte Einzelgesetze entstehen auch nicht aus dem GG heraus, sondern weil über eine entsprechende Rechtsnormfassung ein Allgem. Konsens besteht. Sonst müssten ja seit aufnahme des Tierschutzes (oder irgendetwas anderes) in das GG ja sämtliche Einzelgesetze überarbeitet werden. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Statdessen müssen Gesetzesänderungen beschlossen werden.



> wenn ich später Zeit habe, werde ich es euch vorlesen


Wenn Du darin ein explizites zurücksetzverbot findest, dann kannst Du das gerne verlesen. Ansonsten Überlassen wir die Rechtsnormauslegung doch besser den Richtern und Rechtsprofessoren. Die haben das schliesslich gelernt. Das wär doch albern, wenn jeder ... das besser könnte.


Meine Auffassung ist: 
Fange ich einen Fisch, den ich, aufgrund seiner Grösse z.B., nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann. Dann verstösst ein Zurücksetzverbot gegen das TierschG, nach welchem ich keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund leid zufügen darf.
Ich darf das Tier also nicht töten, sondern MUSS es wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. (Analog zum Jäger, der ein ungewolltes Tier in seiner Lebendfalle hat. Analog zu Schonzeiten und -massen. Und analog zum discard in der Fischerei. Lediglich die Textgetreue Auslegung des Bay. Fischereiges. steht dem entgegen.) 
Da der Tierschutz aber nun im GG steht, verstösst das Bayrische Fischereigesetz anscheinend gegen den entsprechenden Art. (und gegen die freie entfaltung eigentlich auch, aber das ist hier Nebensächlich) Beim zustandekommen einer diesbez. Klage würde ich daher Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen. So kann ich das natürlich nicht als nichtbetroffener.

Diese Auffassung muss nun nicht unbedingt einer Höchstrichterlichen entsprechen. Aber solange das nicht expliziert geklärt ist, halte ich eben an meiner Auffassung, das zurücksetzen legitim ist, auch wenn wo was anderes steht, fest. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig korrekt. Es bedarf aber nun gerade einer entsprechenden "Spezifischen Ausprägung" oder anders gesagt eines entsprechenden Gesetzestextes in einem Gesetz welches auf Privatpersonen bezogen ist, um auswirkungen zwischen den Privatpersonen zu haben. Daher ist die Aufnahme des Tierschutzes in das GG im Grunde völlig folgenlos, wenn nicht gerade eine öffentliche Anstalt Tiere Quält, oder dazu anleitet. Das ist meine Aussage. Und die besteht weiterhin.


Gut, da sind wir eben anderer Meinung, da das GG bindenden Charkter hat, aber warum zum 3ten mal hier das schreiben, wenn es bei einmal lesen genügen sollte..
Auswirkungen zwischen den Privatpersonen habe ich nie gesagt, interpretiere bitte nicht immer fälschlicherweise.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Später geänderte Einzelgesetze entstehen auch nicht aus dem GG heraus, sondern weil über eine entsprechende Rechtsnormfassung ein Allgem. Konsens besteht. Sonst müssten ja seit aufnahme des Tierschutzes (oder irgendetwas anderes) in das GG ja sämtliche Einzelgesetze überarbeitet werden. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Statdessen müssen Gesetzesänderungen beschlossen werden.


Die Einzelgesetze müssen in diesem Fall natürlich nicht geändert werde (oder in Einzelfällen doch?), da in diesem Fall das GG die gängige Rechtsauffassung nach langer Prüfung aufgenommen hat.

Zitat der Bekanntmachung des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft:

 "Mit dem Gesetz zur Änderung des Grundgesetzes (Staatsziel Tierschutz) vom 26. Juli 2002, das am 1. August 2002 in Kraft getreten ist, wurde der Tierschutz als Staatsziel im Grundgesetz verankert. Damit wurde eine lange Diskussion über den Rang des Tierschutzes im Verfassungsgefüge abgeschlossen. ....
In Artikel 20a GG wurden danach nach dem Wort "Lebensgrundlagen" die Wörter "und die Tiere" eingefügt (sog. "Drei-Wort-Lösung"). Artikel 20a GG hat nunmehr folgende Fassung:

_"Der Staat schützt auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen *und die Tiere* im Rahmen der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung durch die Gesetzgebung und nach Maßgabe von Gesetz und Recht durch die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung."_​Die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz enthält - wie Staatszielbestimmungen allgemein - eine verfassungsrechtliche Wertentscheidung, die von der Politik bei der Gesetzgebung und von den Verwaltungsbehörden und Gerichten bei der Auslegung und Anwendung des geltenden Rechts zu beachten ist."

Ich denke, das kann man verstehen , wenn man will. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Deine Argumentation mit dem GG gegenüber @Aali-Barba könnte ein Eigentor werden, also Vorsicht#h



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du darin ein explizites zurücksetzverbot findest, dann kannst Du das gerne verlesen. Ansonsten Überlassen wir die Rechtsnormauslegung doch besser den Richtern und Rechtsprofessoren. Die haben das schliesslich
> gelernt.


#6 #6 richtig, aber als ich die gängige Rechtsprechung angeführt habe, hast du diese Personen ja bisher als 





			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wie etwas von zumeist einem kleinen Amtsrichter Ausgelegt wird ist da so eine Sache.


 bezeichnet.#6 




			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Auffassung ist:
> Fange ich einen Fisch, den ich, aufgrund seiner Grösse z.B., nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann. Dann verstösst ein Zurücksetzverbot gegen das TierschG, nach welchem ich keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund leid zufügen darf.
> Ich darf das Tier also nicht töten, sondern MUSS es wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Analog zum Jäger, der ein ungewolltes Tier in seiner Lebendfalle hat. Analog zu Schonzeiten und -massen. Und analog zum discard in der Fischerei. Lediglich die Textgetreue Auslegung des Bay. Fischereiges. steht dem entgegen.)
> Da der Tierschutz aber nun im GG steht, verstösst das Bayrische Fischereigesetz anscheinend gegen den entsprechenden Art. (und gegen die freie entfaltung eigentlich auch, aber das ist hier Nebensächlich) Beim zustandekommen einer diesbez. Klage würde ich daher Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen. So kann ich das natürlich nicht als nichtbetroffener.


#h Holger, gehen wir gemeinsam bei mir angeln, ich kann dir dann einen Aufseher vom Landratsamt oder auch Polizei, die bei uns sehr oft kontrolliert, versprechen, dann können wir das ja gemeinsam bis zu deiner Verfassungsbeschwerde weiterverfolgen#h |wavey: 

schöne Grüße


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Aal schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt meine Meinung dazu.
> ich denke, dass es falsch ist, reinstes Catch&Release zu betreiben. Genau so falsch ist es aber, reinstes Kochtopfangeln zu betreiben.
> Wer jeden Fisch mitnimmt, egal ob man diesen noch essen kann oder nicht und egal, ob in der Gefriertruhe noch lauter Fische sind, müsste eigentlich vom Wasser fern gehalten werden. Wieso sollte man den Fischen, die zu alt sind oder welchen, die man gar nicht braucht, das Leben nehmen?
> Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch, nehme den Fisch aber auch nur mit, wenn ich ihn auch essen will und mir vielleicht gerade ein leckeres Fischrezept begegnet ist. Ansonsten kommt der Fisch zurück, und zwar so schonend, dass er 100%-ig überlebt. Wer auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzt, hat auch Respekt vor den Fischen. Sonst gäbe es z. B. keine Abhakmatten, die schonene Behandlung des Fisches garantieren.
> Ob man den Fisch mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt, sollte man auch von Fischart und Gewässer abhängig machen. Ist der Fisch im Gewässer oder überhaupt sehr selten, sollte man ihn zurücksetzen. Ist er allerdings nicht im Bestand gefährdet und kann man mit ihm auch was anfangen, ist nichts gegen das Mitnehmen einzuwenden.



@Aal= Schön , dass es auf den Punkt gebracht ist.
@Gunnar = Du hast auch recht!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> "Der Staat schützt auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und die Tiere im Rahmen der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung durch die Gesetzgebung und nach Maßgabe von Gesetz und Recht durch die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung."



Na ist doch Prima, anscheinend ist auch hier das Erhalts- sprich Hegeziel ganz klar im Vordergrund. Und nicht das "Leidzufügen"



> da sind wir eben anderer Meinung, da das GG bindenden Charkter hat, aber warum zum 3ten mal hier das schreiben, wenn es bei einmal lesen genügen sollte..


Ich Interpretiere nicht, ich dementiere. Und zwar ebensooft. Und ich darf darauf hinweisen, dass Du meine Ausführung Kritisiert hast, und nicht umgekehrt.



> richtig, aber als ich die gängige Rechtsprechung angeführt habe, hast du diese Personen ja bisher als
> ..., wie etwas von zumeist einem kleinen Amtsrichter Ausgelegt wird ist da so eine Sache...
> bezeichnet.


Genau, dem Kleinen Amtsrichter Traue ich da nämlich nur wenig zu, im gegensatz zu höheren instanzen. Dafür bin ich schon zu oft in der 2. gelandet, die mit schöner Regelmässigkeit die Erstinstanzliche Entscheidung über den haufen warf. Der Amtsrichter schafft auch nicht unbedingt Richturteile. Und es soll sogar einzelne Richter gegeben haben, die völlig am Gesetz vorbei entschieden haben. Zum Glück sind das Ausnahmefälle in der untersten Instanz.



> Holger, gehen wir gemeinsam bei mir angeln, ich kann dir dann einen Aufseher vom Landratsamt oder auch Polizei, die bei uns sehr oft kontrolliert, versprechen, dann können wir das ja gemeinsam bis zu deiner Verfassungsbeschwerde weiterverfolgen


Also wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe, soll ich nach Bayern Fahren, Dort Angeln, bis ich einen für mich definitiv nicht verwertbaren Fisch Fange und zwar zufällig im Beisein eines Ordnungsbeamten. Diesen soll ich dann zurücksetzen und anschliessend, vermutlich über mehrere Jahre, per Gericht das Land Bayern Verklagen, weil deren Fischereigesetz den Höheren Gesetzen widerspricht???
Grössenwahnsinnig? Ich Ärger mich doch nicht auch noch mit Eurer Bürokratie rum. Warum sollte ich. Und wann hören Bayern endlich auf, sich für den Mittelpunkt des Universums zu halten. Was hälst Du davon, ein Jurastudium abzuschliessen, denn als Praktizierender Jurist kann man Verfassungsbeschwerden ja auch als Nichtbetroffener anstreben. Ganz entspannt.
Hier enthalten übrigens einige Scheine denselben Passus, da halte ich mich schon seit Jahren nicht dran. Und das durchaus mit Einverständnis von Kontrolleuren...
Westfalen halt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BigEarn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Wuaaah, nicht dass mein halber Freundeskreis aus Jura-Studenten besteht, jetzt werd ich mit dem Kram schon ins AB verfolgt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ BigEarn
Mach Dir klar, an Rückschlägen kann man im Leben nur wachsen 

Und: "Lerne Leiden ohne zu Klagen" Kann man in ner Beziehung immer sehr Brauchen  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Und wann hören Bayern endlich auf, sich für den Mittelpunkt des Universums zu halten.


:q :q :q :q 

Frühestens dann wenn es mal ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz gibt :q :q 

Ne Holger, keine Angst in Bayern wird auch nicht alles so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Ich war in vielen Teilen Bayerns zum Angeln unterwegs, und habe noch nie Probleme bekommen. In der Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG ), heißt es : 



> (9) Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG) und dem Tierschutzrecht erneut ausgesetzt werden.



Art.1 Abs. 2 Satz2 FiG:


> (2) Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden; die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1 und 2. Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestandes sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften. Soweit erforderlich, ist ein Besatz mit Fischen aus gesunden Beständen vorzunehmen.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe muss man immer noch mir beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht untermaßig war !  Und das soll erstmal einer machen !


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe muss man immer noch mir beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht untermaßig war ! Und das soll erstmal einer machen !


Richtig Franz:m und der Fisch kann dir auch beim Abhaken wieder unlücklicherweise in's Wasser rutschen. Besonders die kreisrunden Barben sind kaum zu fassen und auch Brassen kann man ja wegen ihrer Klodeckelform kaum vernünftig halten:q 

#h


----------



## Hai2 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Also,ich denke jeder sollte selber entscheiden können,ob er Fisch isst oder nicht!Ich finde es nur schade,wenn ein Angler nicht mal probieren möchte.;+


Mir schmeckts auf jeden fall und ich werde mir den herrlichen Geschmack von Barsch&Co nicht entgehen lassen!

Petri,Marc


----------



## AK_894 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich bin einer der Fisch nur selten ist.#t 
Und wen dann nur Geräucherte Forellen, Aale.

Matjes im Brötchen mit zwiebeln.
oder Fischstäbchen.

Sonst haben die fische es gut bei mir und können wider zurück ins Wasser weiter Plantschen,|wavey: 



EAT...
                                                    SLEEP...
                                                    GO FISHING.


----------



## Golfer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich angel nicht nur um den Fisch zu essen aber ich mag ihn sehr!!! Am liebsten Zander und Forelle


----------



## Wolfsburger (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Um erlich zu seien mag ich (noch) keinen Fisch
Angeblich können sich die geschmacksdingster ja noch ändern bin 14 so das ich meine Fische auch gerne essen kann =)
Bissher freuen sich Mama,Papa,Oma´s und Opa´s von denen ich den einen oder anderen Euro verdiene =)


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Na ist doch Prima, anscheinend ist auch hier das Erhalts- sprich Hegeziel ganz klar im Vordergrund. Und nicht das "Leidzufügen"
> 
> 
> Ich Interpretiere nicht, ich dementiere. Und zwar ebensooft. Und ich darf darauf hinweisen, dass Du meine Ausführung Kritisiert hast, und nicht umgekehrt.
> ...


 
Ich habe dieses abgeschlossene Jurastudium, ABER

es stimmt nicht, was Du da oben (rot markiert) geschrieben hast - ohne das man geltend machen kann, zumindest "möglicherweise" in EIGENEN Rechten (oder eben der Mandant in seinen eigenen Rechten) betroffen zu sein, kann man auch als praktizierender Jurist nicht mal eben so Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen!

In der Regel bedarf es bei allen Klagen und Beschwerden einer rechtlichen Beschwer - was meistens als Prüfungspunkt der "Beschwerdebefugnis" oder "Klagebefugnis" verlangt und geprüft wird!

Dadurch sollen gerade Popularklagen verhindert werden, bei denen einer etwas zu Gericht trägt, der selber garnicht betroffen ist (das gilt auch für Juristen!).

Jedoch könnte selbst der kleinste Richter am Amtsgericht eine sog. "Richtervorlage" machen, wenn er die Normen, nach denen er in einem konkreten Verfahren entscheiden soll (und muß) selbst für nicht verfassungsgemäß hält!

Ernie 
(z.Zt. dipl. Jurist)


----------



## biotoecus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@Darry, Beitrag 14:
"Quählen" schreibt man ohne h (quälen).
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



biotoecus schrieb:


> @Darry, Beitrag 14:
> "Quählen" schreibt man ohne h (quälen).
> Gruß biotoecus.



Da hast du natürlich recht, allerdings könnte es sein, dass er in den letzten Jahren gelernt hat wie man "quälen" schreibt.

Für alle Hardcore-C&Rler gibt es eine neue Möglichkeit ihr Hobby tierschutzgerecht zu gestalten:

http://www.fun-casting.eu/index.html


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

angler die kein fisch essen sind wie fussballer die keine tore schiessen wollen...?oder?


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

leute leute ...
wo habt ihr denn den fred ausgegraben?

als ob es nich genug neue diskussionen zu dem thema gibt 

aber ich will ja auch nicht meckern  nur mal eben meinen senf dazugeben |rolleyes

hatte übrigens lecker hecht zum abendessen =)

grüße, david


----------



## lucio69 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Habe als Teenager meine gefangenen Fische der Familie zum Verzehr "spendiert" und selbst keine heimischen Fische gegessen. Das sieht mittlerweile anders aus!
Gestern sind zum ersten mal Barschfilets in der Pfanne gelandet...lecker, lecker.

Gruß


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Wie gesagt, ich wollt ja auch nich meckern 

zum thema:
ich könnte es für mich selbst nich verantworten angeln zu gehen ohne wenigstens die absicht zu haben den fisch später zu verwerten. 
wenn man den fisch seiner familie oder dem zoo spendet wäre das auch verwerten :q (mach ich aber nicht)

man würde sich halt was gutes entgehn lassen |rolleyes

es passiert natürlich durchaus, dass man fische fängt die man nicht verwerten kann (2m wels) oder will (modderkarpfen) und dann ist es vollkommen legitim wie ich finde den fisch schonend zurück zu setzen.
übrigens: wenn ich merke, dass ich genug fisch gefangen habe dann pack ich zusammen. auch wenn ich erst seit ner halben stunde am wasser bin  aber genau aus diesem grund habe ich zb auch überhaupt kein interesse an angelarten wie "vertikalangeln" oder "specime hunting" oder "professionellem stippen" usw, da ich von anfang an davon ausgehen könnte nur ne halbe stunde angeln zu können bzw den fisch den ich fange nicht verwerten zu können.
als allrounder fang ich eigntl immer etwas, aber nie so viel, dass ich mir sorgen machen müsste den fisch nicht verwertet zu kriegen. und es gibt immer abwechlung aufm tisch =)
wenn es denn doch mal so sein sollte, dass ich zb zum makrelenangeln oder heringsangeln oder ähnlichem fahre, dann wird die truhe vollgemacht, zuhause alle bekannten zusammengetrommelt und ab gehts. da bleibt meist nicht viel übrig und man macht sich bestimmt nicht unbeliebt damit 

(ich kann mir übrigens fast nicht vorstellen, dass man keinen fisch mögen kann, wenn man ihn denn richtig zubereitet. aber über geschmäcker kann und soll man nunmal nicht streiten)

wenn man nurnoch angelt um den fisch rauszuziehn, ihn evtl zu knipsen, degradiert man den fisch zum sportobjekt und sich selbst zum angelsportler. damit muss jeder leben wies ihm lieb ist. ich für meinen teil sehe das angeln nicht als sport und wäre beleidigt wenn mich jmd so nenn würde 
da kann man wie ich finde auch casting oder dieses golfcasting von einer vorherigen seite betreiben (find ich übrigens ne klasse idee und hört sich echt spaßig an )

wem es wie er sagt nur um das naturerlebnis geht, der brauch keinen haken zu benutzen und gut ist. naturerkebnis is das gleiche, biss kommt auch genauso, nur der fisch muss nicht mit ans land und gepierct werden. oder man setzt sich einfach ohne angel ans wasser, hat man sogar weniger zu schleppen 

ich hab mich damit abgefunden naturnutzer zu sein und der fisch ist eben auch (m)ein nutztier. das schließt in keinster weise aus, dass ich auch das naturerlebnis genießen kann 

grüße, david


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



daci7 schrieb:


> wenn man den fisch seiner familie oder dem zoo spendet wäre das auch verwerten :q (mach ich aber nicht)



Wir haben mal versucht, gefangene Fische an einen Zoo abzugeben. Der Zoo will die Fische gar nicht haben #d. Die haben zu viel Angst, ein wertvolles Tier durch einen abgerissenen Haken in einem vom Angler gefangenen Fisch zu verlieren.

Die von mir gefangene Fische verwerte ich selber, indem ich sie selbst esse. Weiterhin habe ich sehr dankbare Abnehmer :l für alle Fische, die mir kulinarisch nicht so zusagen. Brassen, Rotaugen, Güster usw. finden reißenden Absatz.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo,


> wenn man nurnoch angelt um den fisch rauszuziehn, ihn evtl zu knipsen, degradiert man den fisch zum sportobjekt und sich selbst zum angelsportler. damit muss jeder leben wies ihm lieb ist. ich für meinen teil sehe das angeln nicht als sport und wäre beleidigt wenn mich jmd so nenn würde


Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Nur wie ist diese Aussage zu werten? Schließlich gibts ja mehr als genug Länder in denen 100% C&R zum guten Ton gehört u. gesellschafts fähig ist. Vor allem da man immer mit dem Argument der Bestandsschonung kommt. Sind wir hier in Deutschland moralisch die bessen Angler? Sind wir was den Tierschutz angeht auf einer höheren Ebene?? Nur weil wir fast schon ne Zwangsverwertung haben?? Ich hatte hier schon engl. und ital. Angler getroffen. Die haben garnicht so richtig begriffen was ich ihnen zu dieser Problematik sagen wollte. Das ich Fisch auch zum essen angle fanden sie rückschaftlich. Wenn ich Fisch essen will soll ich mir den doch außem Laden holen!! Warum den See "leermachen"? Eine völlig andere Einstellung......... Nur welche ist die richtige?? Wer ist der "bessere" Angler? Ich werd mich da nicht anmaßen ein Urteil zu fällen. Solange die 100% C%Rler nicht die Moralkeule auspacken sind se für mich gern gesehende Angler am Teich.......

Fisch ist für mich Nahrungsmittel. Und wenn beim Fang Art - Größe u.a. Umstände passen dann wandert der Fisch eben durch Ofen oder Pfanne. Und weiterhin....... Fisch den ich nicht esse beangle ich auch nicht. Und schon garnicht aus reinem Spaß....


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Moin Leute,

die meisten Angel-Spezies sind einfach nicht in der Lage die gefangenen Fische lecker zuzubereiten.
Ein Top-Fisch wie z.B. eine 2kg Brasse wird oft unwissend zurückgesetzt! Welch eine Schande und eigentlich verboten!!!
5 Stück von der Größe und bei mir gibt es geräucherte Fischwurst. Damit habe ich schon mindestens dreizig "Nichtfischesser" verführt. Die armen Jung's ernähren sich jetzt fast nur noch von Weißfisch!:m

Ich denke mal, wenn man nicht gerade absoluter Vegetarier ist wird man irgendwann auf den Fisch kommen. Fisch ist nach wie vor eines der saubersten Nahrungsmittel.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## __barsch__fisher (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

ich weiß gar nicht was hier manche haben 
ist doch okay wenn man keinen fisch auf dem teller mag sondern nur angeln 
ich bin zwar nicht so jemand 
aber denke das so jemand auch trotzdem ein echter angler ist und der vergleich mit dem fußballer ist totaler schwachsinn
ich setze auch z.B. 55 cm hechte wieder zurück (ohne schlechtes gewissen ,und ich freue mich das der fisch wieder schwimmen darf:q:q )


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hi Ralf,


> die meisten Angel-Spezies sind einfach *nicht in der Lage* die gefangenen Fische lecker zuzubereiten.
> Ein Top-Fisch wie z.B. eine 2kg Brasse wird oft* unwissend* zurückgesetzt! Welch eine Schande und eigentlich* verboten*!!!


 Ganz schön gefährlich diese Aussage. *Überspitzt* zuende gedacht ......... soll die Ausgabe des Fischereischeins von den Kenntnissen der Zubereitung abhängig gemacht werden?? Und nur weil jemand nicht in der Lage ist bzw. nicht über die Kenntnisse der Zubereitung verfügt soll dieser vorm Kadi gezerrt werden??


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sind wir hier in Deutschland moralisch die bessen Angler? Sind wir was den Tierschutz angeht auf einer höheren Ebene?? Nur weil wir fast schon ne Zwangsverwertung haben?? Ich hatte hier schon engl. und ital. Angler getroffen. Die haben garnicht so richtig begriffen was ich ihnen zu dieser Problematik sagen wollte. Das ich Fisch auch zum essen angle fanden sie rückschaftlich. Wenn ich Fisch essen will soll ich mir den doch außem Laden holen!! Warum den See "leermachen"? Eine völlig andere Einstellung......... Nur welche ist die richtige?? Wer ist der "bessere" Angler? Ich werd mich da nicht anmaßen ein Urteil zu fällen.



Nunja, man muß aber auch mal dazu sagen, daß in den meisten dieser Länder Süßwasserfische zurückgesetzt werden, während man Meersfische überwiegend entnimmt. Dazu zählen u.a Holland, England, USA. Was ist das denn für eine Doppelmoral? Warum sind Süßwasserfische jetzt wertvoller oder die besseren Fische, die man am Leben lässt? |kopfkrat
Man sieht, denen geht es eigentl. überhaupt nicht um das Wohlergehen der Fische, sondern um wertvolle Sportgeräte, die nicht verloren gehen sollen. Und der Trugschluß im Meer macht's ja nix - die hat man nicht bezahlt, da gibt's keine Wettkämpfe drum und es sind sowieso genug davon da.

Ich erlaube mir auch kein urteil, was nun besser ist - das sehe ich so wie Du. Aber diesen Fakt könnte man den Anglern aus anderen Ländern, die es "rückständig" finden Fische zu entnehmen (im Süßwasser) ja mal vor Augen halten.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



> Man sieht, denen geht es eigentl. überhaupt nicht um das Wohlergehen der Fische, sondern um wertvolle Sportgeräte, die nicht verloren gehen sollen.


Absolut richtig. Sehe ich auch so. Nur werden es die Leute da es völlig anders sehen. Und jeder will im Recht sein. Wer will das objektiv bewerten können?? Oder ich mach es mir einfach ............. Andere Länder - andere Sitten......


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was hier manche haben
> ist doch okay wenn man keinen fisch auf dem teller mag sondern nur angeln
> ich bin zwar nicht so jemand
> aber denke das so jemand auch trotzdem ein echter angler ist und der vergleich mit dem fußballer ist totaler schwachsinn
> ich setze auch z.B. 55 cm hechte wieder zurück (ohne schlechtes gewissen ,und ich freue mich das der fisch wieder schwimmen darf:q:q )



Ich kenne auch einige Angler die keine Fische essen, denke auch, jeder wie er will.
Ich kenne sogar einige Fußballer die kein Toor schießen möchten, glaube das trifft auf die meisten Toorleute zu.

@zander-ralf
Genau, Brassen mit mehreren Pfunde Gewicht sind hervorragende Speisefische. Geräuchert oder auch gegrillt einfach köstlich. Man muss nur um die Gräten herum essen.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

U-Seefischer, da haben wir wieder die Ahnungslosigkeit!#6
Habe gerade an Barsch-Guru ein Rezept herausgeschickt von dem er süchtig werden könnte.:q
Wenn Du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast und alles nur Daumen kannst du eine Menge mit solchen Weißfischen anfangen.

Gunnar: Weißt Du etwa nicht, dass maßige Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen? Darum an Dieter Nuhr denken: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fr...e halten!

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Barsch-Guru (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> U-Seefischer, da haben wir wieder die Ahnungslosigkeit!#6
> Habe gerade an Barsch-Guru ein Rezept herausgeschickt von dem er süchtig werden könnte.:q
> Wenn Du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast und alles nur Daumen *+ eine gute Idee* kannst du eine Menge mit solchen Weißfischen anfangen.
> 
> Gruß zander-ralf


 

Hab mir erlaubt was hinzu zufügen, wenn ich so frei sein darf!

Grüße Alex


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Werden Pferde eigentlich nach einem Leidvollen Streßreichen im Maulzertrümmerte Zähne Gerte Sporen......Rennen erschossen,um dann für die Wetteinsätzer als Steak auf'n Teller zu landen,naturlich sofort nachdem Rennen das Pferd hat doch gelitten.

Oder quält man sie weiter mit Gerte Eisen.......für mehr erfolg?
Ich esse gerne Pferdefleisch schmeckt Saugeil,aber nach unseren Tierschutzgesetz darf ja niemand ein tier aus spaß quälen .....aber wie??? ja wie???? kriegen das bloß die ganzen anderen Tierhobby-ausüber hin ohne sich gegen geltenes Recht Strafbar zu machen?????
Oder haben die sich als ende der 80er Jahre das Tier ist gleich Mensch Gesetz kam besser gewehrt???

Ohne jemand persönlich anzusprechen!

Aber das geheuchel zieht Bahnen da kriegt man nicht nur das kotzen,nein man fragt sich wie lange dauert es noch bis Angler Angeln selber verbieten.

lg


lg


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hallo Ralf,


> Gunnar: Weißt Du etwa nicht, dass maßige Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen?


Oha , dann zeige mir doch mal bitte das entsprechende Bundes oder Landesgesetz !! Und bitte keine vereinsinternen Bestimmungen rauskramen...................



> Darum an Dieter Nuhr denken: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fr...e halten!


Sorry ,  leider nicht mein Niveau. Daher keine passende Antwort....


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Moin Gunnar,

google doch mal ein wenig unter "maßige Fische"!
Den Spruch von Freund Dieter nehme ich gerne zurück.
Hast ja recht! Ist eigentlich auch nicht mein Niveau.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Rehi Ralf,


> Den Spruch von Freund Dieter nehme ich gerne zurück.


Ok, #6#g


> google doch mal ein wenig unter "maßige Fische"!


 
Hab ich grade gemacht.
Gefunden hab nen Haufen Vereins und Verbandsbestimmungen. Aber kein defeniertes Gesetz.

Ich angle zB. nicht am Vereinsgewässer. Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage darf ich dort keinen , für mich nicht verwertbaren ,maßigen Fisch zurücksetzen??


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



gründler schrieb:


> Werden Pferde eigentlich nach einem Leidvollen Streßreichen im Maulzertrümmerte Zähne Gerte Sporen......Rennen erschossen,um dann für die Wetteinsätzer als Steak auf'n Teller zu landen,naturlich sofort nachdem Rennen das Pferd hat doch gelitten.


 
da machste nen fass auf...
ich geh mal davon aus, dass du keine ahnung vom reiten hast? :q
ich auch nicht viel, das sag ich mal hier zum anfang , aber ich hatte die diskussion schon oft mit meiner freundin.

die pferde werden erstmal nicht gequält. auf jeden fall nicht die breite masse. was man manchmal an sachen liest wie doping, verletzungen und so ist was anderes, aber das ist auch illegal. 

generell ist es recht schwer definierbar was "quälen" ist. ich denke es ist quälen wenn leute ihren hunden klamotten anziehen, wenn huskys in spanien gehalten werden (oder andersrum nackthunde in skandinavien), wenn hunden die schwänze kupiert werden (oder die ohren) wenn pferde von ungeübten reitern viel zu lang und ohne sich aufzuwärmen geritten werden, tiere bis zur unkenntlichkeit und fast nicht überlebensfähigkeit gezüchtet werden, gesellige tiere alleine gehalten werden usw, das kann man ewig weiterführen.
manches ist verboten, vieles nicht. 
leider ist dem menschen sehr vieles recht um seinen eigenen spaß zu bedienen. da bleibt das wohlergehen von tieren oft auf der strecke 
wenn ich tiere halte oder MIT tieren sport mache, muss ich darauf achten, dass diese eben nicht für sich selbst sprechen können. ich bin für sie verantwortlich. 
(das MIT tieren sport machen im sinne von hundesport oder reiten, wenn man es denn vernünftig betreibt, soll übrigens im gegensatz zu dem AN tieren sport treiben stehen, was das sog. "sportangeln" aus meiner sicht ist.)

und du kannst ruhig davon ausgehen, dass in anderen foren genauso darüber diskutiert wird.

ich denke es ist ein zeichen von überlegenheit (und nicht gegenüber dem fisch  ) wenn man sich selbst gewisse regeln einräumt und auf gewisse vorteile freiwillig verzichtet. die diskusion darüber DARF dann nicht ausbleiben.

und der angler ist nunmal auch näher am jäger als am reiter (aus meiner sicht auf jeden fall). ich weiß dass viele das anders sehen. ich nicht. 
und ich würde mir wünschen viele angler würden sich noch ne scheibe von denen abschneiden, in sachen waidgerechtigkeit, überlegtem handeln und vorraussicht.

vergleichen kann man das angeln mit keinem von beidem, also reiten oder jagen (ham schon viele versucht)- aber das muss man ja auch nicht. 

ich für meinen teil finde es schade den tieren die rolle eines sportgerätes zukommen zu lassen, oder eines belustigungs-utensils. falls ich manchen leuten damit zu "weicheimäßig" oder "heuchlerisch" bin ist mir das übrigens egal ;P

grüße, david

edit: es geht mir auch nicht unbedingt darum ob der fisch "gequält" wird, was ja mit schmerzen oder leiden zu tun haben würde. es geht mir um den respekt vor der kreatur fisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Ralf und Gunnar

Prima, dass ihr Euch so schnell vertragen habt. Müsste immer so sein, dann hätten wir Mod´s ´nen Haufen arbeit weniger. #6

Ansonsten hat Gunnar natürlich absolut recht. Es gibt kein Gesetz, welches das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische verbietet. Voraussetzung ist, es handelt sich um irrtümliche Fänge ( zu groß, zu klein, falsche Art ). Kritisch wird´s nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, wenn man von vornherein mit der Absicht fischen geht, gefangene Fische gleich welcher Art und Größe, zurückzusetzen.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



gründler schrieb:


> Werden Pferde eigentlich nach einem Leidvollen Streßreichen im Maulzertrümmerte Zähne Gerte Sporen......Rennen erschossen,um dann für die Wetteinsätzer als Steak auf'n Teller zu landen,naturlich sofort nachdem Rennen das Pferd hat doch gelitten.
> 
> Oder quält man sie weiter mit Gerte Eisen.......für mehr erfolg?
> Ich esse gerne Pferdefleisch schmeckt Saugeil,aber nach unseren Tierschutzgesetz darf ja niemand ein tier aus spaß quälen .....aber wie??? ja wie???? kriegen das bloß die ganzen anderen Tierhobby-ausüber hin ohne sich gegen geltenes Recht Strafbar zu machen?????
> ...



@Gründler

Ich gebe Dir recht, Angler betreiben teilweise eine selbstzerstöreriche Lobyarbeit. Viele Argumente, die von Tierschützern angewand wurden / angewendet werden stammen aus den Kreisen der Angler.

Allerdings habe ich hier im AB auch einen Film gesehen, der ein Wettangeln auf Forellen in Italien zeigt. Hier wurden Fische teilweise ohne getötet zu werden in eine Tüte/Behälter geworfen um schneller wieder den köder im Wasser zu haben. Wenn nun bei einem Pferderennen der Jockey das Pferd wechselt, weil es sich gerade ein Bein gebrochen hat und das verletzte Pferd einfach sich selber überlassen würde, möchte ich nicht den Aufschrei in der Nation hören.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich mich in keiner C&R Diskusion verwickeln lassen, ich für mein Teil, angel so wie ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Soll heißen, Fische, die ich nicht verwerten kann, werden zurück gesetzt. Ich verzichte auch oftmals auf Photos und habe bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln auch auf den ersten Platz (Preis) verzichtet, da nur getötete Fische gewertet wurden. Mein 24 Pfündiger Karpfen war mir das nicht Wert, so viel Fisch möchte ich auch nicht essen. Jeder andere ist in meinen Augen für sein handeln selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil finde es schade den tieren die rolle eines sportgerätes zukommen zu lassen, oder eines *belustigungs-utensils. *



Womit eine sehr hohe Trefferquote bei so ziemlich allen Haustierarten und einem hohen Prozentsatz der Halter gegeben sein dürfte. Seltsamerweise benötigt man dafür keinen Sachkundenachweis.
Obwohl man schlimmes nicht gegen schlimmes aufwiegen darf, bleibt mir da doch die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und Gewichtung.

Wir befassen uns nur mit Fischen, nicht mit Warmblütern.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Womit eine sehr hohe Trefferquote bei so ziemlich allen Haustierarten und einem hohen Prozentsatz der Halter gegeben sein dürfte. Seltsamerweise benötigt man dafür keinen Sachkundenachweis.
> Obwohl man schlimmes nicht gegen schlimmes aufwiegen darf, bleibt mir da doch die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und Gewichtung.
> 
> Wir befassen uns nur mit Fischen, nicht mit Warmblütern.


 
solange das haustier oder eben das betreffende tier nicht drunter leidet spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen.
wenn ich in den wald geh um tiere zu beobachten dann ist das auch ne art von belustigung. allerdings ohne das die tiere daran schaden nehmen. 

grüße, david


----------



## frogile (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Darry schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlich ist bewissen das ...



Wissenschaftlich wird viel bewiesen. Ohne Quellen kannste hier schreiben was du willst. Es gibt sicherlich auch 100 Wissenschaftliche Forschungen die das Gegenteil beweisen.

Ausserdem sollte jeder den anderen respektieren. Wenn du deine Fische entnehmen willst, dann lass ich dich die entnehmen, aber warum machste so nen Stress, wenn man mal Fische zurück wirft. Wissenschaftlich ist auch bewiesen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz fühlen, da ihnen das Gehirnzentrum für Schmerzen fehlt. Aber es gibt sicherlich auch hier wieder 100 Gegenstudien.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ralle, da hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!!!
Mit welchem Motiv gehe ich angeln?
Der Grundgedanke des Angelns ist doch eindeutig das Fangen, Töten und Verzehren von Fischen! Oder liege ich da wieder falsch?
Erst der Überschuß an Nahrung hat das Angeln zum Sport gemacht.
Auf den Vergleich mit dem Reiten möchte ich eigentlich nicht eingehen. Naja, vielleicht doch: Wenn der Bauer mit dem Pflügen fertig war, hat der Gaul auch nicht gleich den Hammer vor den Schädel bekommen und ist auf dem Teller gelandet! Eben ein Nutztier.
Fisch ist eben ein Nahrungsmittel, es sei denn man hat einen Goldfisch der durch brennende Reifen springt oder man ist Heringsbändiger! 

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hi Ralf ( Mod),


> Womit eine sehr hohe Trefferquote bei so ziemlich allen Haustierarten und einem hohen Prozentsatz der Halter gegeben sein dürfte. *Seltsamerweise benötigt man dafür keinen Sachkundenachweis.
> *


Ob nun Hund , Karnickel , Pferd oder Zierfisch........ Durch mein Umfeld steh ich da einwenig in der Materie.Zumindest von den Leuten die ihr Hobby dort intensiv betreiben oder sogar als wirtschaftliches Standbein haben ........ da gibts ne Menge Leute die schon jahrelang nach dem Sachkundenachweis "schreien". Man hofft sich so den schwarzen Schafen entledigen zu können......


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Ralf,


> Mit welchem Motiv gehe ich angeln?
> Der Grundgedanke des Angelns ist doch eindeutig das Fangen, Töten und Verzehren von Fischen! Oder liege ich da wieder falsch?


Falsch nicht. Nur es fehlt was. Der *Spaß* am Hobby. Oder hast du keinen beim angeln??


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gesetz, welches das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische verbietet. Voraussetzung ist, es handelt sich um irrtümliche Fänge ( zu groß, zu klein, falsche Art ).


Ziemlich freihändige Interpretation von bestehenden Gesetzen. 





> (3) Fischen in der Absicht, die Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund nach dem Fang wieder auszusetzen, ist verboten.


Kann leicht Ärger geben.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Gunnar,

ich glaube, dass auch Steinzeitmenschen oder die alten Germanen Spaß am Angeln hatten. C&R kann ich mir bei denen allerdings ganz und gar nicht vorstellen. Sicher ist Spaß auch keine Erfindung der Neuzeit. 
Ich glaube 1945 wurde jede gefangene Brasse in Deutschland, mit Verlaub, "aufgefressen".
Es geht uns trotz Wirtschaftskrise noch zu gut.
Denkt mal 'drüber nach.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ok Ralf , wenn du mir so kommst .............  LOOL,
 In der heutigen Zeit gibt es keine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit zum Angeln. Nur ein äußerst -extrem geringer Prozentsatz der Angler ist auf den geangelten Fisch als Nahrungsmittel zwingend angewiesen. Warum dann noch angeln?
Angeln mit dem Ziel dem Fisch zu verspeisen , ok kein Problem. Aber dabei darf ich doch wohl noch nebenbei etwas Spass daran haben....... ( bitte nicht verwechseln ---> nur aus Spass allein)

@ Jäger&Sammler,


> Fischen in der Absicht, die Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund nach dem Fang wieder auszusetzen, ist verboten.


1. Aus welchem Gesetz stammt das?
2. Schließt das einem Zurücksetzen nicht verwertbarer Fische ( Grund = Essen) nicht aus.


----------



## Borg (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich persönlich vergleiche das Angeln schon mit dem Jagen. Der Fischereischein wird ja auch nicht umsonst "Der Jagdschein des kleinen Mannes" genannt (Der "Grosse" ist bei mir ja auch schon in Vorbereitung). Bedeutet, dass ich ausschliesslich nur für den Verzehr angeln gehe. Wenn ich genug Fisch für mein Essen zusammenhabe, packe ich ein, freue mich und fahre wieder nach Hause. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich hier die Einstellung von anderen Kollegen teile, dass für mich Fische genauso Lebewesen sind, wie Schweine, Kühe, Pferde, etc. auch und keine "Sportgeräte". Und Lebewesen sollte man, wenn es nicht der eigenen Arterhaltung dient (sprich, der Nahrungsbeschaffung), kein unnötiges Leid zugefügen und wenn ich einen Fisch an einem Haken mit seinem Körpergewicht durchs Wasser schleife, ist das in meinen Augen Leid zufügen. Fische als Sportgeräte zu betrachten ist daher in meinen Augen pervers! (Ja, ich bin auch Gegner vom Reitsport!). Das mag jetzt hart klingen, aber ich bezwichne mich, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem, als tolerant. Wenn Menschen das nicht so sehen wie ich, ist es denen überlassen. So wie ich erwarte, dass man meine Einstellung respektiert, respektiere ich auch andere. Bei uns im Verein gibt es auch Leute, die nur catch & release betreiben....finde ich persönlich nicht gut, um genau zu sein ******** (ich stelle mir dann immer vor, dass ein grosser Haken in meinem Unterkiefer steckt und ich daran mit meinem Körpergewicht durchs Wasser gezogen werde), kann es aber akzeptieren. Kann trotzdem mit den Leuten reden und verstehe mich gut mit denen. Eine Frage der Toleranz eben. Mir hat halt auch keiner das Recht mit in die Wiege gelegt, über andere zu urteilen. Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich auch auffm Olymp und net am See sitzen |supergri.

Summasumarum muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, in welcher Form er das Angeln betreiben will! Ist für mich aber kein Grund deswegen auf der "anderen Seite" rumzuhacken!

just my 2 Cents.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Damals hat auch kein Bauer das Pferd zum Spaß genutzt oder um damit Ruhm und Ehre zu erlangen,kein Bauer hat Kaninchen zu Showzwecken gezüchtet.......

Ich geh nun die Schweine füttern,dann die Kühe rein danach die Pferde in Box und dann erfreue ich mich über keine Ahnung.

Und Daci,ich komme vom Land Lohnbetrieb eigen Revier in der Jagd........usw usw,lern du weiter Bio und ich fütter die Pferde ok.
Ich könnte wenn ich wollte mal richtig auspacken über Bio Gemüse und co.aber ich komme langsam mehr und mehr dazu,hier den Gelehrten Platz zu schaffen und mich völlig Realitätsfremd zu verkrümmeln.


Danke!

lg


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Na, na Gunnar,

die Argumentationsweise kann ich persönlich nicht akzeptieren. Nirgendwo steht, dass ich meine Fische bei Edeka oder Aldi aus der Truhe oder an einer gammeligen Fischbude zu kaufen habe.
Frischer, selbstgefangener Fisch ist doch wohl kaum mit monatealtem Aldi-Brettfisch zu vergleichen. Ich möchte behaupten, dass jede Brasse, Rotfeder, Barsch oder Zander aus einem deutschen Fluss oder See ein hochwertigeres Nahrungsmittel ist, als ein mit Antibiotikum vollgeknallter Zuchtlachs aus Norwegen.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Na, na Gunnar,
> 
> Nirgendwo steht, dass ich meine Fische bei Edeka oder Aldi aus der Truhe oder an einer gammeligen Fischbude zu kaufen habe.


 
Noch nicht aber gewisse leute arbeiten darauf hin,weil es ja kein Sport mehr ist und somit unnötig.
Und wenn beschlossen dann beschlossen wie schnell das geht weiß hier jeder.
Wäre Angeln noch anerkannter Sport wie fast überall auf der Welt hätten wir weniger Sorgen.

Nun bin ich aber raus,bringt äh nix darüber hier zu disku.

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@  Ralf,


> die Argumentationsweise kann ich persönlich nicht akzeptieren.


Sollst du ja garnicht.  Ist garnicht mein Ziel...........

 Nur , egal was sich jeder von uns für Gründe zurecht legt. Es gibt immer nachvollziehbare Gegenargumente. Überall kann man Hebel ansetzen und  dem anderen aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen.
Gleich nen Beispiel:


> Nirgendwo steht, dass ich meine Fische bei Edeka oder Aldi aus der Truhe oder an einer gammeligen Fischbude zu kaufen habe.


 Aber du hast die Möglichkeit dazu. Und bist nicht auf deinem geangelten Fisch zum überleben angewiesen. Also gibt es keinen Grund zum Angeln. Hast zu Hunger ..ab zum Aldi........


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

No Gunnar,

kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht meinst Du es ja auch ironisch.;+
Ich gebe hier offen und ehrlich zu, dass ich ca. 10 - 12kg selbstgefangene Fische bzw. Filets in der Truhe habe und mich nicht mit minderwertiger Qualität zufrieden gebe. 
Ich gebe auch zu, dass mir amerikanisches Fast-Food Essen nicht schmeckt und ich auch kein großer Currywurst/Pommes Fan bin. Ich schäme mich auch nicht dafür noch selbst zu kochen und ständig neue Rezepte auszuprobieren.
Ich sehe auch ein, dass ich zu einer aussterbenden Kategorie gehöre..... und ich bin ein wenig stolz darauf!!!:vik:

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



gründler schrieb:


> Damals hat auch kein Bauer das Pferd zum Spaß genutzt oder um damit Ruhm und Ehre zu erlangen,kein Bauer hat Kaninchen zu Showzwecken gezüchtet.......
> 
> Ich geh nun die Schweine füttern,dann die Kühe rein danach die Pferde in Box und dann erfreue ich mich über keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...


 
dann versteh ich dich erst recht nicht. (nich bös gemeint, sondern wörtlich)

erstmal hat es nichts damit zu tun, dass ich bio studier.
über biogemüse brauchste nich auspacken, ich denke da weiß ich genug bescheid, bestimmt nicht so gut wie jmd ders anbaut, aber gut genug um für mich entscheiden zu können was ich mit dem biosiegel anfangen kann. aber das is überhaupt nicht thema der diskussion.

außerdem ist das kultivieren von tieren zu show und prestigezwecken (fast) ganeusoalt wie das züchten als nahrungsmittel.

auch ändert das nichts an meiner meinung. wenn du (anscheinend) weißt, dass pferde beim reitsport generell leiden (oder wie soll ich das verstehn), dann finde ich das genauso nicht vertretbar wie das angeln zum spaß.

und: ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen!
falls das so rübergekommen ist entschuldige ich mich hiermit und hoffe du nimmst das auch an 

grüße, david


----------



## JimiG (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Gunnar.

Es geht ja hier wohl nicht ums Überleben sondern um eine sinvolle Erweiterung des Nahrungsspektrums, wobei sich auch noch Körper und Geist erholen können. Übrigens ein ganz nützlicher und auch vernünftiger Grund Angeln zu gehen. Dabei fange ich meine Fische und kann ganz gezielt zusammen mit meinen Vereinskameraden Einfluss auf den Bestand nehmen.#6 Wenn du aber deinen Fisch irgendwo im Supermarkt kaufst was haste denn dann gemacht? |kopfkratMeistens stammen die doch aus völlig überfischten Beständen wenns Wildfänge sind. #q Wenn du aber Farmlachs kaufst was machste denn dann? Rechne einfach mal aus, wieviel Kilo Fischmehl nötig sind um 1 kg des Lachses zu erzeugen. Dann schau dir mal noch die Filme über die sogenannten Gammelfischer an:c:v und du wirst, wenn du auch nur einen Funken Umweltbewusstsein in dir trägst, anfangen zu überlegen, was denn nun die bessere Alternative ist. 

Ich persönlich angele gezielt auf Fische, welchen ich essen möchte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Ziemlich freihändige Interpretation von bestehenden Gesetzen. Kann leicht Ärger geben.



Gesetze sollte man versuchen zu verstehen.

Deine Zitate geben genau das wieder, was ich geschrieben habe, also nix freihändig.
_Zitat:_
_ 			 				(3) Fischen in der Absicht, die Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund_ nach dem Fang wieder auszusetzen, ist verboten. 			 		


Es geht einzig und alleine um die *Absicht*. Wenn ich also angeln gehe mit der Absicht, jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen so ist das kritisch. Gehe ich um Barsche zu fangen und ein Hecht verirrt sich an meinen Kunstköder und ich mag keine Hechte, dann darf ich ihn bedenkenlos zurücksetzen. 

Ich weiß bald nicht mehr wie man diese unsägliche " Man darf in Deutschland keinen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzen " Gerede vom Tisch bekommt. Irgendwann glaubt das einer wirklich.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Irgendwann glaubt das einer wirklich.


 
:q
der ist gut!


----------



## Hechters (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Genau, und ich *DENK* mir meinen Teil...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ich schließe mich hier als Jurist mal dem Ralle an!(s.o. Seite 10)

Es geht um die Absicht bzw. den Vorsatz!

Wenn also jemand nachweisbar vor Angelbeginn gesagt hat, er gehe NUR los, um einen Fisch zu fangen, zu photographieren um ihn dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen, DANN wäre das glasklar ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz!

ABER: (auch wenn ich mir jetzt keine Freunde mache!)

In der Praxis, kann jedermann bis zu der Sekunde, in der er den Fisch fängt seine Meinung auch geändert haben!(und das in beide Richtungen: also entweder:"ich will nun plötzlich doch verwerten", oder "gerade den Fisch will ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer nun gerade doch nicht mehr verwerten, auch wenn ich das anfangs mal vorhatte" - selbst wenn er nur Tante Frida ähnlich sieht, der Karpfen mit den Glubschaugen, dann kann ich ihn mit dieser Begründung jederzeit straffrei zurücksetzen, nachdem ich ihn gefangen & meinetwegen u.U. auch photographiert habe!).

Soll heißen:

"Plötzlich hatte ich keinen Hunger mehr auf den Fisch, als er vor mir lag und mich anguckte" reicht als Einlassung völlig aus, um nach der bestehenden Gesetzeslage den Fisch legal wieder zurückzusetzen!

Diesen Entschluß kann man auch spontan erst gefaßt haben! *zwinker*:vik:

Also - wenn ihr nun meint, C&R betreiben zu wollen, *dann macht es doch einfach*, aber predigt das nicht schon VOR dem Angeln andauernd, weil das letztendlich dumm ist - gerade in einem öffentlichen Forum!

Wenn ihr den Fisch dann zurückgesetzt habt, dann habt ihr es Euch bei dem speziellen Fisch halt´ einfach gerade *"ganz spontan"* mal anders überlegt!

Das könnt *und* dürft ihr - problematisch wird es nur, wenn ihr nachweisbar schon großartig vorher kundtut, dass ihr *jeden* Fisch der kommt *zurücksetzen wollt*!

*Fazit:*

Bei entsprechender Cleverness kann Euch niemand etwas, wenn ihr Fische zurücksetzt, es SEI DENN, ihr seid so dumm und gebt zu, dass ihr *nur mit der Absicht angelt, den Fisch abzulichten und ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen wollt!*

Die Rechtslage hat hier halt einen gewissen Gestaltungsspielraum für die doch sehr vielfältige Praxis, den wir uns so langsam selber kaputtreden, wenn wir so aufeinander rumhacken, wie hier beim Thema C&R !!!

Jeder sollte sein Ding machen und machen können!

Das gibt das Gesetz auch *(noch?)* bei entsprechender Begründung her!

Ich entnehme selbst selektiv und esse gerne mal selbstgefangene Fische, ohne mir allerdings bei jedem Fang hier drin gleich immer das "Genörgel" von Hardcore C&R Fans anhören zu wollen, wenn ich hier mal einen Fang poste!

Also - an die C&Rs: Plärrt Eure Einstellung lieber nicht so öffentlich lesbar raus, akzeptiert andere Angler und ihre Einstellungen und macht das, was ihr für richtig haltet!(streng genommen ist das zwar illegal, was Euch aber keiner nachweisen kann, wenn ihr ein bißchen cleverer seid, mit dem was ihr über Euer Tun so schreibt!).

Mehr Toleranz und das bitte Gegenseitig würde *allen Anglern* gut tun!!!

Ernie

PS:

Die Verwertungsabsicht, die das Tierschutzgesetz als Rechtfertigung für den Vorgang des legalen Fisch-Fangens verlangt kann auf vielfältige Art und Weise interpretiert werden.

Als gesetzmäßige Verwertung sehe ich bespielsweise auch:

- Fisch für Oma, Mama und Nachbarn fangen

- bei Grundeln lasse ich sogar Kompostierung als taugliche Verwertung gelten.

- auch wenn viele jetzt schreien - selbst Tierfutter ist eine solch sinnvolle Verwertung im Sinne des Gesetzes, nach meiner Rechtsansicht (die ich nicht aus der Luft hole, sondern nach meiner beruflichen Erfahrung und einschlägiger Lektüre vieler Urteile zumindest für begründbar halten würde, um eine Entnahme zu rechtfertigen! -->dabei geht es nicht darum, *ob man es gut findet*, aber wer sein Katzenfutter gerne frisch fängt und sich dabei an alle weiteren bestehenden Regeln hält, ist als Angler im Recht und *darf* dies tun!). 

- selbst Präparation ist eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit - auch wenn man diese reine "Trophäengeilheit" ebenfalls nicht gut finden muß --> es geht nur um das rechtliche "Dürfen" - ohne dabei zu werten!

E.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Hi Ralf,

Ironisch??? Nicht direkt.
Ich will nur zeigen das egal welches Argument wir ins Felde führen , es immer ein passendes Gegenartument gibt. Denn im Endeffekt kommt immer eins raus. Angeln ist unnötig. Um überleben zu können müssen wir nicht angeln gehen. Ja und nun? Wir angeln trotzdem , jeder mit seiner ganz persönlichen Begründung. Wir dürfen nur nicht den Fehler machem die Begründungen als umunstößlich anzusehen. Denn das macht uns angreifbar.

@Jimi,
Versteht bitte folgendes nicht als pers. Angriff. Das ist nur ein Beispiel wie leicht es unsere "Gegner" haben......
Auch deine Argumentation steht auf tönernen Füßen. Jeder PETA-Anhänger im ersten Semester kann dir da leicht auf die Finger klopfen.


> Es geht ja hier wohl nicht ums Überleben sondern um eine sinvolle Erweiterung des Nahrungsspektrums,


Na dann kauf dir doch den Fisch aus biologisch - ökologisch einwandfrei geführten Aquakulturen. 


> .......wobei sich auch noch Körper und Geist erholen können.


Das kannst zu 100% auch ohne Angel und ohne den Fisch zu quälen.


> Dabei fange ich meine Fische und kann ganz gezielt zusammen mit meinen Vereinskameraden Einfluss auf den Bestand nehmen


Wenn du ( wir alle ) nicht angeln gehen würdest , gäbe es keine Notwendigkeit der Regulierung.


> und du wirst, wenn du auch nur einen Funken Umweltbewusstsein in dir trägst, anfangen zu überlegen, was denn nun die bessere Alternative ist.


Auch hier , ich kann meine Fische immer noch vom "Öko-Bio -Züchter holen.

Tja Jimi, und wie nun weiter. Noch andere Gründe die fürs angeln sprechen?? Dann herdamit. Auch die werd ich zerreißen.<------ Das war nun wirklich ironisch gemeint.


----------



## frogile (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Gute Signatur Gunnar!!!


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Ernie1973, an Dir ist echt ein spitzenmäßiger Cosa Nostra Anwalt verloren gegangen. Ein Perfektionist in Sachen Rechtsbeugung (ironisch).:q
Wenn ich mal einen Advokaten brauche, du bist mein Mann. #6

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Ollek (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn du ( wir alle ) nicht angeln gehen würdest , gäbe es keine Notwendigkeit der Regulierung.



Die gibt es früher oder Später wenn alle den Fisch verbauchen der wie durch "Industiestaubsauger" ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in den Weltmeeren oder Binnengewässer gefangen wird.

Eines meiner (und nur meiner, andere sollen es von mir aus anders sehen) unumstösslichsten Argumente fürs Angeln ist der, "Ich brauch niemanden der der für mich Fisch fängt". Punkt um.|evil:

Mein Fischkonsum den ich *naturgegeben habe* (Veganer und C&Rler wieder wie sie möchten)fange ich zu nahezu 100% (Fischbrötchen mal ausgenommen) selbst mit dem guten Gewissen nicht zig KG Beifang pro 100Gramm Filet zu zerstören.

*Genauso wie ich immer wieder anmerken muss "Frischfisch" gibts nicht im Binnenland.*

Wer meint Fisch im Aldi und Co kaufen zu müssen soll es tun, ich weiss durch leidvolle Erfahrung und nichtzuletzt guter Bekannter aus dieser Branche was es heisst "Frischfisch" oder auch Frostfisch im Diskounter zukaufen. #d Nicht (mehr)mit mir....

Warum fahren so viele nach Norge? Wegen C&R? wohl kaum, sondern wegen Erholung und nicht zuletzt ner Jahresportion Filet wo man mit Gewissheit auch sagen kann "Woher  und Wie"

Soll kein Seitenhieb auf "Fischsportler" sein, aber beleuchten warum es doch noch für einige notwendig sein kann Fisch nicht im Laden kaufen zu müssen.

Gruss

Ich bin jedenfalls froh durch mein Angeln keine Gammelmakrelen und "hygenisch bedenklichen" Pangasius und Co. mehr im Handel kaufen zu müssen um *Fisch* zu essen.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Ernie1973, an Dir ist echt ein spitzenmäßiger Cosa Nostra Anwalt verloren gegangen. Ein Perfektionist in Sachen Rechtsbeugung (ironisch).:q
> Wenn ich mal einen Advokaten brauche, du bist mein Mann. #6
> 
> Gruß zander-ralf


 
WER sagt denn, dass ich für die nicht auch arbeite? 

:q

Aber danke für die Blumen!...und einiges davon mußte einfach mal raus!

...obwohl auch dadurch keinen Frieden zwischen uns Anglern einkehren wird, wie ich fürchte!

E.

PS:

Ich habe als Student mal Ferienarbeit auf Montage in Marienhafe gemacht - bzw. in Norddeich und habe dabei aber in Marienhafe gewohnt!

Die Fußböden der Klinik in Norddeich sind teilweise von mir und mit meinem Schweiß verlegt!

Gruß in den Norden!

E.


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Moin Ernie1973,

dat is ja moi!

Na dann, allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## borland (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ ersteller,

mach mal ´ne umfrage draus. mich würde das auch interessieren wer angelt aber keinen fisch ißt.

ich esse auch keinen fisch.
angeln gehe ich weil es mir spass macht (und das bis in letzter konsequenz, da ich mir durchaus bewusst bin, dass ich dem fisch "leiden" (wenn auch "nur" stress) zufüge).

fische die ich verwerten kann, d.h. dass ich diese meine frau, verwandten, bekannten etc. essen lasse, nehme ich natürlich mit.

fische die ich nicht verwerten kann, gehen - ohne foto - wieder baden.
fische die ich nicht verwerten kann, die aber aus meiner sicht nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind, gehen kleingehakt als fischfutter - natürlich auch ohne foto - wieder baden.

ich denke das macht mich nicht besser oder schlechter als einen angelnden fischesser.

letztendlich machen wir das alle aus spass, ernähren muss sich so niemand.

in frage stellen darf man also nur das angeln an sich. 
ich stelle mir diese frage allerdings nicht und geh lieber angeln.

gruß

b.


----------



## JimiG (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

@ Gunnar 

Nun könnte ich ja so, wie du schreibst auch wieder Gegenargumente vorbringen z.B. zum Thema Fische töten und so weiter und so weiter. Aber wir wollen uns jawohl hier nicht im debattieren üben, das kann man echt woanders.
Ich persönlich, habe das schon mit einem Peta- Anhänger getan und habe mich echt zusammenreißen müssen. Denn für die Leute gibts es auch nicht schützenswertes Leben und rate mal welches das ist. 
Ich nehms auch nicht persönlich was du geschrieben hast.


schönen Gruß aus SBK


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln aber kein Fisch Essen*

Nabend Jimi,

Das ist ja das Dilemma. Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Angler gegen Angler ......... unsere Gegner freuts. 
Und mich freut es das du mich verstanden hast.

Gruß von der Müritz,

Gunnar


----------

